# Hatton Garden Safety Deposit Robbery



## Indeliblelink (Apr 9, 2015)

Couldn't see a thread on this
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/apr/07/safe-deposit-boxes-raid-london-jewellery-district-hatton-garden
These people seem to have known what they were doing, proper Oceans 11 type stuff.

*Scotland Yard is investigating a raid in the heart of London’s jewellery district after reports that burglars used heavy cutting equipment to access hundreds of safe-deposit boxes in Hatton Garden. There were reports that more than 300 boxes were opened by the raiders over the Easter weekend, although police would not confirm the number.
There were reports that a half-cut aqua diamond worth £500,000 could have been among the items taken by burglars.*
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...-raid-up-to-70-safe-deposit-boxes-broken-into

Former cop saying he thinks the big fire at Holborn last week may be linked to the robbery.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-gang-behind-Hatton-Garden-diamond-heist.html


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2015)

Still...shame about all those rich folks/dictators etc. who've lost all their precious stuff.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 9, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Still...shame about all those rich folks/dictators etc. who've lost all their precious stuff.



The Graun actually tried to stir up sympathy for some numpty claiming he had a £10k (whatever-the-fuck-specialist) watch stored in there waiting for his 9yr old sons 18th bday - laughable . 

Top blag by whoever was concerned, using the Cross Rail bank holiday noise as cover , plotting up in there getting locked in etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

must be hard to shift a stone like that, but these people appear to know what they are doing so it'll turn up fully cut on someons ring eventualy


----------



## pesh (Apr 9, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> Former cop saying he thinks the big fire at Holborn last week may be linked to the robbery.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-gang-behind-Hatton-Garden-diamond-heist.html



rentaquote ex-police mouth speculated:


> He told LBC radio: "(The police) may be connecting it to the underground fire at Holborn station which disabled all the electricty in that area for a period of time. I think that probably was deliberate.
> 
> "I've never heard of an outage of electricity like that causing a fire that lasted as long as that. That seems to me as too much of a coincidence."



fire brigade investigators said


> The London Fire Brigade believes the fire started due to an electrical fault in the Victorian tunnels which damaged an eight inch gas main which ruptured and fuelled the fire. Investigators found that the 10 foot deep tunnel was well maintained and there was no sign of deliberate fire setting.



shouldn't this be in the torygraph downhill thread?

if you want to talk about coincidences, the fact a new burglar alarm had just been installed but not yet turned on has to trump yet another underground power supply fire


----------



## Supine (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone want to buy a diamond? Going cheap!


----------



## The Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Supine said:


> Anyone want to buy a diamond? Going cheap!



All I have is a budgie, going cheep.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

Supine said:


> Anyone want to buy a diamond? Going cheap!


conflict stone


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 9, 2015)

I can't wait for the movie.


----------



## mack (Apr 9, 2015)

Made to look like a robbery.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2015)

Serbs


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

just like when they got dando eh?


----------



## gabi (Apr 9, 2015)

This place is next to where I work. Fairly busy place even over the weekend, amazed they managed it. It really is hard to feel sorry for the people who got stuff nicked.

I particularly enjoyed the snippet that the security guard did hear an alarm but couldn't be arsed checking it out as he wasn't being paid enough to actually, er do his job  Methinks he may be looking for another place of employment today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> just like when they got dando eh?





bi0boy said:


> I can't wait for the movie.


they'll call it something like 'get dando'


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

gabi said:


> This place is next to where I work. Fairly busy place even over the weekend, amazed they managed it. It really is hard to feel sorry for the people who got stuff nicked.
> 
> I particularly enjoyed the snippet that the security guard did hear an alarm but couldn't be arsed checking it out as he wasn't being paid enough to actually, er do his job  Methinks he may be looking for another place of employment today.




and his former employers might be thinking of paying a wage high enough to make the replacement give a shit


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2015)

Loads of camera crews standing outside filming each other at the moment. Fuck knows what they think is going to happen. Seem to be just enjoying the sun.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Loads of camera crews standing outside filming each other at the moment. Fuck knows what they think is going to happen. Seem to be just enjoying the sun.


yeh and you missed out they're getting paid for it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 9, 2015)

gabi said:


> I particularly enjoyed the snippet that the security guard did hear an alarm but couldn't be arsed checking it out as he wasn't being paid enough to actually, er do his job  Methinks he may be looking for another place of employment today.



 Loved that too.


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2015)

It's reminiscent of the Stath's Bank Job fillum.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 9, 2015)

copliker said:


> It's reminiscent of the Stath's Bank Job fillum.



Not the worst film in the world, but bears a VERY limited resemblance to the actual robbery.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2015)

gabi said:


> I particularly enjoyed the snippet that the security guard did hear an alarm but couldn't be arsed checking it out as he wasn't being paid enough to actually, er do his job  Methinks he may be looking for another place of employment today.



Probably one of those employees who likes the flexibility of a Zero Hours contract.
Did anyone get hurt?
I am finding it all quite amusing.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 9, 2015)

Mail reporting they stole the computer hard drive with all the buildings CCTV footage too.


----------



## bemused (Apr 9, 2015)

It's a blag rather than a robbery.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> Mail reporting they stole the computer hard drive with all the buildings CCTV footage too.


could be some bankable dirt on it wrt blackmail


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 9, 2015)

I work on Hatton Garden. As has already been said, there are loads of news crews milling around. Story's over, man. Move on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I work on Hatton Garden. As has already been said, there are loads of news crews milling around. Story's over, man. Move on.


go out and tell them a load of auld shite about how some top cop was about this morning distraught after arriving back from holiday and hearing about this and about 10 minutes after he'd passed through some other cops from professional standards were hanging round.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 9, 2015)

Surely it was a burglary not a robbery


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2015)

Wonder if there will be any leftovers for bent coppers to  pocket?


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 9, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Surely it was a burglary not a robbery



Or a heist or a raid, both of which sound a bit more exciting than a plain old burglary.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Surely it was a burglary not a robbery


pedantry alive & well etc


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 9, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Probably one of those employees who likes the flexibility of a Zero Hours contract.
> Did anyone get hurt?
> I am finding it all quite amusing.



Hopefully he's in a union. Would love to hear how that call goes


----------



## The Boy (Apr 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> and his former employers might be thinking of paying a wage high enough to make the replacement give a shit



Don't be silly.

I admire your optimism though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 9, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Or a heist or a raid, both of which sound a bit more exciting than a plain old burglary.


A right tasty score, or a ring flash caper


----------



## hash tag (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds the perfect caper for a film.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2015)

Inside job, according to the news just now


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 9, 2015)

Crooks robbing crooks, meh.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 9, 2015)

Manter said:


> Inside job, according to the news just now



I read somewhere that the owners of the Hatton Garden Safety Deposit Company couldn't be located because they were in Sudan, which seems a bit unusual.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2015)

The rich cunts need to consider how much they're paying the security guard tasked with guarding their precious stones. It's tough fucking shit if he was watching YouTube whilst their gems were being lifted if they were happy for him to survive on subsistence wedge.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Manter said:


> Inside job, according to the news just now


Pretty much has to be if there's no sign of forced entry of any kind (as reported on news around 5 as I was coming out of work).


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2015)

They've found someone to hang. I hope the gems are gone for good.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 9, 2015)

Good advertising for Hilti DD350 Diamond coring tool,cuts holes up to 500mm diameter in concrete,a snip at £3500.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe a good time to sell my Hatton Garden trader token. From the Thames, dated around 17th century.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2015)

That is v cool


----------



## hash tag (Apr 9, 2015)

I gather it was timed perfectly to coincide with the underground fire in holborn...hmmm


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2015)

So North Korea are involved too.


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I gather it was timed perfectly to coincide with the underground fire in holborn...hmmm


According to the Torrygraph, who appear to have lost the plot


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2015)

Manter said:


> According to the Torrygraph, who appear to have lost the plot


.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 9, 2015)

It was in the Independent and Standard too, Yes, probably bollocks but it will look great when the film comes out.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Good advertising for Hilti DD350 Diamond coring tool,cuts holes up to 500mm diameter in concrete,a snip at £3500.


Good tools pay for themselves.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 10, 2015)

£2M estimated - Hmmmm- ?  there will be a multiplier of items in the SD boxes that cannot  ever be declared or made public by the victims

good luck with tracking down the manager in Sudan ....


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-32253724

Police didn't respond to an alert either


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 10, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-32253724
> 
> Police didn't respond to an alert either



This is moving from a Jason Statham B-movie to a Simon Pegg comedy farce.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Police lying to the public... again.



> The Met Police said they received a call on Friday 3 April at 00:21 BST





> Previously, Scotland Yard said they were alerted to the burglary on Tuesday


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...sex-abuse-allegation-thrown-out-by-judge.html


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 10, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-32253724
> 
> Police didn't respond to an alert either




Funniest bit of news I've heard in fucking ages


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 10, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-32253724
> 
> Police didn't respond to an alert either



Oops!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oops!


Policy apparently. 3 false alarms in 12 months..and they won't even bother putting down their pasties to take a peek! Imagine if the villains knew that...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 10, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oops!



What's that alarm? Probably nothing....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 10, 2015)

What I can't believe is that they didn't just have a 24/7 camera pointed at the vaults linked up to cloud based security system to archive the video and an offsite private security team, who would then call the police personally to make sure its seen to.

Even modern home security set-ups have that these days. And this place had hundreds of thousands of peoples possessions down there 

They were seemingly just relying on...an alarm, a security bloke paid so little he couldn't even be arsed to check the alarm out, and a robotic call in to the cops.

:thumbs :


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 10, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Surely it was a burglary not a robbery






Pickman's model said:


> pedantry alive & well etc



Robbery has a max sentence of life, theft doesn't. Small but massive difference.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Robbery has a max sentence of life, theft doesn't. Small but massive difference.


yeh but they have to catch you first.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but they have to catch you first.



Catch me? I never done it. Could've been anyone of 100 people, etc...


----------



## BandWagon (Apr 10, 2015)

It's strange that the police didn't respond. I don't suppose it's even feasible that the gang interfered with the alarm so that the cops thought it was a false alarm, or somehow bribed the staff at the response centre?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 10, 2015)

BandWagon said:


> It's strange that the police didn't respond. I don't suppose it's even feasible that the gang interfered with the alarm so that the cops thought it was a false alarm, or somehow bribed the staff at the response centre?



Or that the Met don't know their arse from their elbow..


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2015)

BandWagon said:


> It's strange that the police didn't respond. I don't suppose it's even feasible that the gang interfered with the alarm so that the cops thought it was a false alarm, or somehow bribed the staff at the response centre?


Check out Mrs Filth at the masonic ladies night...


----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Or that the Met don't know their arse from their elbow..


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 10, 2015)

Does it mean the company owner or people who have had stuff nicked could sue the police for negligence for not turning up when they knew an alarm was going off?


----------



## BandWagon (Apr 10, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Or that the Met don't know their arse from their elbow..


It's strange though. I saw some analysis on the news that the gang had to fix the lift so they could go down the shaft, lug in all the equipment including a diamond drill and a generator, drill through 2 metres of solid concrete (between 45 and 90 minutes) and then break open the boxes and make their escape. Surely they would have fixed the alarm too?


----------



## emanymton (Apr 10, 2015)

It is true that if the police receive too many false alarms they stop responding, which they seem to be saying was the case. Which poses the question did the gang know this was the situation?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2015)

emanymton said:


> It is true that if the police receive too many false alarms they stop responding, which they seem to be saying was the case. Which poses the question did the gang know this was the situation?



Shit! Dixon must have told them


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 10, 2015)

emanymton said:


> It is true that if the police receive too many false alarms they stop responding, which they seem to be saying was the case. Which poses the question did the gang know this was the situation?



I think it may be relatively standard practice to ignore repeated callouts.  I think companies can pay for guaranteed callouts, but not sure how it works.  I vaguely remember some stuff about this when I went for an interview with some shitty alarm place in Salford about twenty years ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

BandWagon said:


> It's strange though. I saw some analysis on the news that the gang had to fix the lift so they could go down the shaft, lug in all the equipment including a diamond drill and a generator, drill through 2 metres of solid concrete (between 45 and 90 minutes) and then break open the boxes and make their escape. Surely they would have fixed the alarm too?


these are robbers not fucking elves


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 10, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> Does it mean the company owner or people who have had stuff nicked could sue the police for negligence for not turning up when they knew an alarm was going off?



No.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2015)

emanymton said:


> It is true that if the police receive too many false alarms they stop responding, which they seem to be saying was the case. Which poses the question did the gang know this was the situation?


I think it is true, a number of years ago I met an old warehouse blagger who had retired to Natal, he said they used to put a bird in the building to set of the alarm and then sit in a van a watch to see the staff turn up to reset the alarm. After the alarm went off a couple of times people wouldn't reset it as they didn't want to be called out again, them he'd break in a rob the place.

Not sure if it was just "pub talk" but sounds like a good idea.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 10, 2015)

I wonder whether the police not responding means that we'll all be paying for this.

Eta. as indeliblelink suggested


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2015)

The police will have responded by now won't they?  

Maybe insurance will refuse to pay out. Oh dear.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 10, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Maybe insurance will refuse to pay out. Oh dear.


Now that would be hilarious.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> The police will have responded by now won't they?
> 
> Maybe insurance will refuse to pay out. Oh dear.


Many of the customers were using the facility to avoid paying insurance...for whatever reasons. Tough shit.


----------



## xenon (Apr 10, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Many of the customers were using the facility to avoid paying insurance...for whatever reasons. Tough shit.



Heard in passing on radio, some of the victims didn't have insurance. I don't understand why because on a brief Google, DM article mentions a trader who feared he has £100,000's worth stolen but says it's insured. (Even if certain items somewhat irreplaceable.)

Why wouldn't you have insurance for such things. I mean, as lnog as I have afforded to, I've always had household insurance where ever I've lived. Family home was burgled 3 times. Everyone knows what's in Hatten Garden. It's been done before.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2015)

xenon said:


> Heard in passing on radio, some of the victims didn't have insurance. I don't understand why because on a brief Google, DM article mentions a trader who feared he has £100,000's worth stolen but says it's insured. (Even if certain items somewhat irreplaceable.)
> 
> Why wouldn't you have insurance for such things. I mean, as lnog as I have afforded to, I've always had household insurance where ever I've lived. Family home was burgled 3 times. Everyone knows what's in Hatten Garden. It's been done before.


If you insure an asset it is traceable.


----------



## xenon (Apr 10, 2015)

brogdale said:


> If you insure an asset it is traceable.



Ah right, get you now.  Yep, aw didhums.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 10, 2015)

two sheds said:


> I wonder whether the police not responding means that we'll all be paying for this.
> 
> Eta. as indeliblelink suggested



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...police-did-not-respond-to-intruder-alarm.html


> Scotland Yard could face compensation claims running into millions of pounds after admitting that officers failed to respond to a burglar alarm during the Hatton Garden heist, insurance experts warned.
> 
> Angry jewellers who fear they may have lost a fortune when 70 safe deposit boxes were looted during a daring raid last weekend have warned they may sue the Metropolitan Police over alleged incompetence.
> But it has emerged that the police could also face civil action from insurers seeking to recoup losses if they are forced to pay customers for stolen valuables.


----------



## Coolfonz (Apr 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> these are robbers not fucking elves


So we can rule out Elf involvement? All Elves? You seem very sure about that. Where were you on the night of the robbery?


----------



## xenon (Apr 10, 2015)

Coolfonz said:


> So we can rule out Elf involvement? All Elves? You seem very sure about that. Where were you on the night of the robbery?



What about golums?... Gives us the preciousesss!...


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 10, 2015)

Happened just before they brought in passport checks for people leaving the country too.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-32205970


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 11, 2015)

The video footage is pretty dramatic. Loading a white van on double yellow lines, in the middle of the day. They certainly held their nerves together. It looks like they haul a wheelie bin into the van. I wonder if it's full of loot?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> The video footage is pretty dramatic. Loading a white van on double yellow lines, in the middle of the day. They certainly held their nerves together. It looks like they haul a wheelie bin into the van. I wonder if it's full of loot?


not any more


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2015)

Coolfonz said:


> So we can rule out Elf involvement? All Elves? You seem very sure about that. Where were you on the night of the robbery?


rivendell


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

xenon said:


> Heard in passing on radio, some of the victims didn't have insurance. I don't understand why because on a brief Google, DM article mentions a trader who feared he has £100,000's worth stolen but says it's insured. (Even if certain items somewhat irreplaceable.)
> 
> Why wouldn't you have insurance for such things.



It's not a good idea to insure stuff that you don't want people to know you've got (stolen or otherwise illegally held, or an asset that you're holding wealth in that you don't want to pay tax on at some point). So yeah, fuck 'em. 

It's also the case that some people can't afford or are unable to obtain insurance (criminals).


----------



## redcogs (Apr 11, 2015)

Brilliant!  Some of 'the expropriators are expropriated'..

While the coppers sit and drink tea.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

Its so nice when an old school blag happens without injury or loss to working folk


----------



## andysays (Apr 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Its so nice when an old school blag happens without injury or loss to working folk



I may be confused about the terminology, but I always thought a blag had to involve violence, or at least the threat of violence. The classic "old school blag" would be armed robbery.

But part of what makes this caper so satisfying is that it was done with no injury or loss to working folk, so thumbs up for that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

andysays said:


> I may be confused about the terminology, but I always thought a blag had to involve violence, or at least the threat of violence. The classic "old school blag" would be armed robbery.
> 
> But part of what makes this caper so satisfying is that it was done with no injury or loss to working folk, so thumbs up for that.




my sweeneyisms may need some work


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

andysays said:


> But part of what makes this caper so satisfying is that it was done with no injury or loss to working folk, so thumbs up for that.



Probably not quite true. Granted the majority of the stuff nicked in this raid was probably held by wealthy people but a fair few _normal_ folk/elderly types will likely have lost relatively inexpensive heirlooms and suchlike. My old man used to keep a safe deposit box at his bank. It contained a couple of hundred quids worth of share certificates, a few bits of his mum's jewelry, and his immigration papers.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> my sweeneyisms may need some work



They cracked the Peter...and they all love their old mums.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Probably not quite true. Granted the majority of the stuff nicked in this raid was probably held by wealthy people but a fair few _normal_ folk/elderly types will likely have lost relatively inexpensive heirlooms and suchlike.



I heard about one guy who had stored a watch he bought the day his son was born to give to him on his eighteenth birthday. They don't make them anymore. It cost £5000. I cried.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 11, 2015)

Well I suppose the security bod might be signing on next week.



bi0boy said:


> I heard about one guy who had stored a watch he bought the day his son was born to give to him on his eighteenth birthday. They don't make them anymore. It cost £5000. I cried.



Oh yeah, I know _loads_ of people who've been given a five grand watch as a gift.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> my sweeneyisms may need some work



Nah. A _blag_ doesn't necessarily involve violence. In fact a common usage of the word is to describe a confidence trick which more often than not, doesn't.


----------



## andysays (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Probably not quite true. Granted the majority of the stuff nicked in this raid was probably held by wealthy people but a fair few _normal_ folk/elderly types will likely have lost relatively inexpensive heirlooms and suchlike. My old man used to keep a safe deposit box at his bank. It contained a couple of hundred quids worth of share certificates and a few bits of his mum's jewelry.



Don't want to get into a minute analysis of the meanings of various words here (  ), but 

I was referring primarily to the absence of violence/injury of this incident, in contrast to a more traditional blag
there's a difference between a safe deposit box at your local bank and one in a specialist Hatton Garden Safe Deposit vault. How many working/ordinary people do you think have one of those?

any items which are legitimately held, such as a couple of hundred quids worth of share certificates and a few bits of family jewelry, can of course be insured and their owners would suffer no financial loss if they've been stolen, unless they had some other reason not to insure them...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Well I suppose the security bod might be signing on next week.



had he done what he was there for I doubt the gentlemen would have said 'its a fair cop' and gone quitely to wait in the little office, sheepish and cowed.

but he didn't, which was good for his health if not perhaps his career


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 11, 2015)

I actually thought a blag doesn't involve violence. Armed robbery is known as 'going across the pavement' iirc.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I heard about one guy who had stored a watch he bought the day his son was born to give to him on his eighteenth birthday. They don't make them anymore. It cost £5000. I cried.


...said the 'jeweller' using the deposit for his *uninsured 'goods'. *Hmmm...don't think I'll be spilling too many tears for stories like that from such characters.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 11, 2015)

brogdale said:


> ...said the 'jeweller' using the deposit for his *uninsured 'goods'. *Hmmm...don't think I'll be spilling too many tears for stories like that from such characters.



Apparently a lot of jewellers kept things there overnight because it was cheaper than insuring them.

Not now it isn't lol!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

brogdale said:


> ...said the 'jeweller' using the deposit for his *uninsured 'goods'. *Hmmm...don't think I'll be spilling too many tears for stories like that from such characters.


dodgy conflict stones and tax dodges- no sympathy!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 11, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I actually thought a blag doesn't involve violence. Armed robbery is known as 'going across the pavement' iirc.



Or 'going over the pavement' as referenced here:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/personal-view/3623253/A-good-old-fashioned-armed-robbery.html


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently a lot of jewellers kept things there overnight because it was cheaper than insuring them.
> 
> Not now it isn't lol!


Yeah right, like using cash saves on credit card costs. No other reasons...obviously.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

andysays said:


> there's a difference between a safe deposit box at your local bank and one in a specialist Hatton Garden Safe Deposit vault. How many working/ordinary people do you think have one of those?



No idea how many but there'll be some. Deposit boxes there aren't necessarily expensive, a small one could probably be had for about £200 a year. Older people often stash their gear in them and people close to Hatton Garden may well have used them for convenience. Also many people, particularly in the Jewish community, have an affinity with the place and will have trusted it more than other areas. To assume that all the gear chored in the raid was owned by rich folk is almost certainly wrong.



> any items which are legitimately held, such as a couple of hundred quids worth of share certificates and a few bits of family jewelry, can of course be insured and their owners would suffer no financial loss if they've been stolen, unless they had some other reason not to insure them...



... like they couldn't afford too or _didn't trust_ insurance companies?

And of course with family heirlooms and personal paperwork you lose far more than the financial value of the items.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Or 'going over the pavement' as referenced here:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/personal-view/3623253/A-good-old-fashioned-armed-robbery.html




I suppose all the fun went out of the armed robbery game when the flying squad started using summary execution as a tactic. IIIRC back in the day they were so gung ho they accidently lead poisoned a bbc journo lol

(he survived)


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> No idea how many but there'll be some. Deposit boxes there aren't necessarily expensive, a small one could probably be had for about £200 a year. Older people often stash their gear in them and people close to Hatton Garden may well have used them for convenience. Also many people, particularly in the Jewish community, have an affinity with the place and will have trusted it more than other areas. To assume that all the gear chored in the raid was owned by rich folk is almost certainly wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think these guys were interested in low value 'family heirlooms' and 'personal paperwork' tbh.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I suppose all the fun went out of the armed robbery game when the flying squad started using summary execution as a tactic. IIIRC back in the day they were so gung ho they accidently lead poisoned a bbc journo lol
> 
> (he survived)



I think the reason why armed robbery fell out of favour was from the late 80s the drug trade became the least risky route to riches.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2015)

brogdale said:


> They cracked the Peter...and they all love their old mums.



Decent little tickle that.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I don't think these guys were interested in low value 'family heirlooms' and 'personal paperwork' tbh.



For sure, but I also doubt they spent too much time sorting out what was of value and wasn't whilst they were bagging it up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2015)

andysays said:


> I may be confused about the terminology, but I always thought a blag had to involve violence, or at least the threat of violence. The classic "old school blag" would be armed robbery.
> 
> But part of what makes this caper so satisfying is that it was done with no injury or loss to working folk, so thumbs up for that.


pls don't wreck this thread with pedantry  and Citizen66 & Spymaster i mean you too


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> For sure, but I doubt they spent too much time sorting out what was of value and wasn't whilst they were bagging it up.



You reckon? Myself, I suspect that the 70 boxes opened were not chosen on random.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

brogdale said:


> You reckon? Myself, I suspect that the 70 boxes opened were not chosen on random.



Well we're well into the realms of speculation now. You could be right but given that the vast majority of folk  would have no idea who held boxes there or what was in them, I reckon it's more likely they've smashed open as many of the closest boxes to them as they could in the time considered available, knowing full well that in Hatton Garden you're going to score some gemstones.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2015)

brogdale said:


> You reckon? Myself, I suspect that the 70 boxes opened were not chosen on random.


it bears some similarity to the crime in belgian thriller 'salamander'


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

good job as it was, it doesn't have the sheer neck of when them people tried to nick diamonds from the Millenium Dome. Not with stealth, not with finess. By just driving a bulldozer up to the case, slegdgehammering it, then making haste to the river and a fast boat to a non extradition country. They'd been made before they even did it though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Dome_raid


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

That was a complete bollocks of a job though wasn't it. Didn't they all get nicked on site?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> That was a complete bollocks of a job though wasn't it. Didn't they all get nicked on site?



yeah, they'd been under obs for weeks. It had some sheer gall though, thats why it always makes me chuckle. IUts the opposite of a cat burgular


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Well we're well into the realms of speculation now. You could be right but given that the vast majority of folk  would have no idea who held boxes there or what was in them, I reckon it's more likely they've smashed open as many of the closest boxes to them as they could in the time considered available, knowing full well that in Hatton Garden you're going to score some gemstones.


Well obviously we are all speculating.
But it would not be too far-fetched to assume that the raiders benefitted from some degree of insider intelligence, and even if they hadn't (and operated randomly as you suggest) they'd almost certainly leave put any 'low value heirlooms'/'personal papers' and swiftly move on to crack the next box looking for what they wanted.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it bears some similarity to the crime in belgian thriller 'salamander'


In operation, yeah...but I don't think our economic/political elite require the services of a safe-deposit box company to keep their secrets safe.


----------



## agricola (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> That was a complete bollocks of a job though wasn't it. Didn't they all get nicked on site?



Not the greatest advert for the jury system, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Well obviously we are all speculating.
> But it would not be too far-fetched to assume that the raider benefitted from some degree of insider intelligence, and even if they hadn't (and operated randomly as you suggest) they'd almost certainly leave put any 'low value heirlooms'/'personal papers' and swiftly move on to crack the next box looking for what they wanted.


yes


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Well obviously we are all speculating.
> But it would not be too far-fetched to assume that the raider benefitted from some degree of insider intelligence, and even if they hadn't (and operated randomly as you suggest) they'd almost certainly leave put any 'low value heirlooms'/'personal papers' and swiftly move on to crack the next box looking for what they wanted.



Well let's hope that's the case but I doubt it.

Unless these chaps were professional jewellers as well as expert robbers it'd be very difficult to tell the difference between family pieces worth a few hundred quid and serious valuables worth tens of thousands. Particularly, I'd guess, whilst under time pressure and the stress of the raid, and I doubt they had a bloke sat in the vault with a loupe and scales, grading the haul and rejecting the cheap stuff.

Apparently at least five of the boxes that they opened were empty, which seems more suggestive of random openings than a detailed knowledge of what was where.

Celebrations of this being a blag with only rich victims are way too premature.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

'Yes don. Thats what yer fackind saying gal. Yes. Yes. You cunt. I'll do the fackin job Don. Yes gal. Yes. You fackin will.'

etc


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

agricola said:


> Not the greatest advert for the jury system, though.



????


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2015)

doesnt seem like another Panthers job, but you never know...


----------



## A380 (Apr 11, 2015)

So... A private sector organisation charges for a service, doesn't invest properly in terms of a security guard who didn't check and not maintaining an alarm system to agreed standards, but it's the fault of the public sector when things go wrong and the public sector who will now have to spend shed loads of public money investigating and sorting things out.

Good job it couldn't happen in other industries...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

agricola said:


> Not the greatest advert for the jury system, though.


'we got the man what was about to do it' doesn't really stand up in court


----------



## agricola (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> ????



They ended up just giving a majority verdict (10-2) after a week of deliberation, over whether men in balaclavas and body armour and armed with nail guns and sledgehammers had intended to rob or merely steal from the place.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2015)

agricola said:


> They ended up just giving a majority verdict (10-2) after a week of deliberation, over whether men in balaclavas and body armour and armed with nail guns and sledgehammers had intended to rob or merely steal from the place.





Back to the difference between robbing and thieving, life vs. seven years...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

looking at the summing up remarks reminds me of how often judges state the sodding obvious.




			
				judge coombe said:
			
		

> "_You played for very high stakes and you must have known perfectly well what the penalty would be if your enterprise did not succeed_"


----------



## likesfish (Apr 11, 2015)

problem is if you pay your guards minimum  wages they are going to do the minimum work for said wages.
  trying to get an alarm reset on a "high value" building is a massive pita even in the military when the base is on high alert let alone a civilian building pretty sure the cops had been called out more than once and then had to wait about until a keyholder turned up.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2015)

sorry for bansksy pic, but seemed apt


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 11, 2015)

Hatton Garden's an area I know pretty well. Given the business that goes on around there, the atmosphere has always been fairly relaxed and friendly. I hope that doesn't change too much. Clearly, insurance premiums are going to sky-rocket and security systems be tightened, and that won't help make the area nicer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Nah. A _blag_ doesn't necessarily involve violence. In fact a common usage of the word would is to describe a confidence trick which more often than not, doesn't.



Also used for getting something for nothing, usually through a con.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 11, 2015)

likesfish said:


> problem is if you pay your guards minimum  wages they are going to do the minimum work for said wages.
> trying to get an alarm reset on a "high value" building is a massive pita even in the military when the base is on high alert let alone a civilian building pretty sure the cops had been called out more than once and then had to wait about until a keyholder turned up.


I'm sure they had. Businesses do pay them to do that, though.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Also used for getting something for nothing, usually through a con.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


>



Hah! You bit!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

if the large stone mention is a conflict diamond the wrongest use it could be put to is polished and put on top of a pimp cane made of ivory, scrimshawed with fantastical pictures of nobs and inlaid with gold, mother of pearl and lapis lazuli


----------



## peterkro (Apr 11, 2015)

Perhaps not being completely thick the robbers went for the bigger boxes (there are several different sizes) so the chances of someones old Mum's jewellery and the deeds to to the farm being taken would be slight.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Perhaps not being completely thick the robbers went for the bigger boxes (there are several different sizes) so the chances of someones old Mum's jewellery and the deeds to to the farm being taken would be slight.



And miss out on all those small boxes containing little packets of diamonds?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 11, 2015)

For the ones with the corpses.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 11, 2015)

nm


----------



## Diamond (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## gosub (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Probably not quite true. Granted the majority of the stuff nicked in this raid was probably held by wealthy people but a fair few _normal_ folk/elderly types will likely have lost relatively inexpensive heirlooms and suchlike. My old man used to keep a safe deposit box at his bank. It contained a couple of hundred quids worth of share certificates, a few bits of his mum's jewelry, and his immigration papers.


they had enough time to cherry pick what they wanted


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Well let's hope that's the case but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> Celebrations of this being a blag with only rich victims are way too premature.



I'm not sure that any celebration is required, but your judgement has a certainty that belies its supposition. Depending upon your definition of 'rich', some might say that anyone possessing valuables worthy of such a security vault may be considered rich FWIW.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm not sure that any celebration is required, but your judgement has a certainty that belies its supposition. Depending upon your definition of 'rich', some might say that anyone possessing valuables worthy of such a security vault may be considered rich FWIW.



I've made no judgements. Just pointing out that those suggesting with certainty that no _working-class _people have been affected here are likely to be wrong.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2015)

it bodes well for the spirit of human ingenuity when they can pull that one off in one of the worlds most survieled and secured cities. Thats what got me about the Millenium Dome diamond heist (and I love the blokes defence here although I'm sure most of these people are arseholes- its the audacity that I like not the situation or the men).

He had to think that one up- on the face of it its madness. But the vision 'They've left diamonds shoddily protected five mins drive away from a major waterway. Lads, I've had a thought...'



> "I couldn't believe how simple it was", he also added I was thinking, this cannot be true, It was a gift. At first I had thought it was pie in the sky, but after going down there I couldn't believe security was so bad... There was nobody in the vault, no security workers walking around.". He stated that had the plan succeeded "It would have taken a very short time from hitting the main gate to getting back across the Thames - five minutes maximum.".


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2015)

n DC,an extra n


----------



## cantsin (Apr 13, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Well let's hope that's the case but I doubt it.
> 
> Unless these chaps were professional jewellers as well as expert robbers it'd be very difficult to tell the difference between family pieces worth a few hundred quid and serious valuables worth tens of thousands. Particularly, I'd guess, whilst under time pressure and the stress of the raid, and I doubt they had a bloke sat in the vault with a loupe and scales, grading the haul and rejecting the cheap stuff.
> 
> ...



Apols if covered already, but bar the odd exception, are safety deposit boxes likely to be used by any one else other than the ( at least moderately) " rich" ?


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 13, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Apols if covered already, but bar the odd exception, are safety deposit boxes likely to be used by any one else other than the ( at least moderately) " rich" ?



Not necessarily. People don't just use safe deposit boxes for storing high value items, they also use them for hiding contraband. Drugs, stolen property, incriminating evidence, blackmail material. illegally held firearms and suchlike. After the famous Baker Street robbery in the early 1970's police had many more rifled deposit boxes than they had people coming forward to claim their contents.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 13, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Apols if covered already, but bar the odd exception, are safety deposit boxes likely to be used by any one else other than the ( at least moderately) " rich" ?


This is the wrong way to look at this kind of thing, imo.

Sure, many of those with stuff will have been rich. But those who will suffer as a result are ordinary shop workers in Hatton Garden or behind the scenes craftspeople, or security guards, all of whose lives will now be that bit more difficult and less pleasant (and whose wages will be under even more downward pressure with increased insurance premiums).

And let's not pretend here. If the security guard hadn't been complacent, he'd have likely got his head kicked in. Let's not pretend that, while they may have been very pleased not to have needed violence, they not will have been prepared for it. Let's also not pretend that they were some kind of Robin Hood figures who gave a flying fuck about the relative wealth of those they were stealing from.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 13, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This is the wrong way to look at this kind of thing, imo.
> 
> Sure, many of those with stuff will have been rich. But those who will suffer as a result are ordinary shop workers in Hatton Garden or behind the scenes craftspeople, or security guards, all of whose lives will now be that bit more difficult and less pleasant (and whose wages will be under even more downward pressure with increased insurance premiums).
> 
> And let's not pretend here. If the security guard hadn't been complacent, he'd have likely got his head kicked in. Let's not pretend that, while they may have been very pleased not to have needed violence, they not will have been prepared for it. Let's also not pretend that they were some kind of Robin Hood figures who gave a flying fuck about the relative wealth of those they were stealing from.



Not sure how HG shop workers/craftspeople or security people suffer here ?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 13, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Not sure how HG shop workers/craftspeople or security people suffer here ?


New processes, suspicion, reduction in trust, more surveillance of what everyone is doing. And increased insurance means downward pressure on everyone's wages. 

Thieves don't improve anyone's life except their own.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 13, 2015)

Some bollocks in the metro today that the Adams lot boxes may have been done & obvs not happy.

There will be some serious partying in Belgrade for a while longer...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2015)

Whenever this stuff happens the media always trot out the line "stolen to order for the Middle East."

Is there any examples of that actually happening or do they just love trying to slip a race angle into it?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 13, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Apols if covered already, but bar the odd exception, are safety deposit boxes likely to be used by any one else other than the ( at least moderately) " rich" ?



Yes, very much so. I'd put money on at least a handful of people of modest means being directly affected here quite apart from those indirectly affected as LBJ points out. Many working class women will have collected a couple of grands worth of jewelry over their lifetimes; people are given gifts that are more valuable to them than their market price but want to take extra care of them; or people simply graft like fuck to buy something of value that can be passed down to their kids or pay for their grandchildren's wedding. Many w/c Indian families, for example, have jewelry and gold that has been passed down through generations of women when their kids get married ... etc, etc. A lot of this stuff ends up in safety vaults. My old man was light-years from being even 'moderately rich' but would've been distraught if he'd lost what little he did have in a raid like this.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> Some bollocks in the metro today that the Adams lot boxes may have been done & obvs not happy.



Unless it's them wot dunnit.


----------



## pesh (Apr 13, 2015)

yeah, most of the working class women i know spend £300 - £400 a year on a Hatton Garden safety deposit box.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 13, 2015)

pesh said:


> yeah, most of the working class women i know spend £300 - £400 a year on a Hatton Garden safety deposit box.



Well obviously you can't speak for all of them. And HG safe deposits don't necessarily cost anything like £300-£400 a year. 

I'm staggered that people think only wealthy folk use safety deposit boxes.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 13, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Yes, very much so. I'd put money on at least a handful of people of modest means being directly affected here quite apart from those indirectly affected as LBJ points out. Many working class women will have collected a couple of grands worth of jewelry over their lifetimes; people are given gifts that are more valuable to them than their market price but want to take extra care of them; or people simply graft like fuck to buy something of value that can be passed down to their kids or pay for their grandchildren's wedding. Many w/c Indian families, for example, have jewelry and gold that has been passed down through generations of women when their kids get married ... etc, etc. A lot of this stuff ends up in safety vaults. My old man was light-years from being even 'moderately rich' but would've been distraught if he'd lost what little he did have in a raid like this.



There'll also be many working jewellers affected. Just because they make jewellery for the rich it doesn't mean that they're also rich themselves. I don't know how easy it would be to insure the contents of safety deposit boxes without them being appraised so if you have a high turnover of precious materials you probably wouldn't have them time or money to insure everything properly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2015)

cantsin said:


> Apols if covered already, but bar the odd exception, are safety deposit boxes likely to be used by any one else other than the ( at least moderately) " rich" ?



My recently-deceased great uncle had one for most of his adult life (he was 91 when he shuffled off). Mind you, he used it for keeping original historical documents to do with his clan, rather than for wealth, purely because the place he used was climate and humidity-controlled.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 13, 2015)

I think some people have a slightly wrong idea about what HG is. Its main stock in trade is wedding/engagement rings. Yes, expensive, two or three grand, say, but a lot of people save up for these things as a once-in-a-lifetime investment.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hmm. The reports are that the haul is between £60M - £200M from 72 boxes that had been opened. So even going by the conservative estimate it doesn't sound like it was a load of w/c boxes with family wedding rings that got turned over.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Whenever this stuff happens the media always trot out the line "stolen to order for the Middle East."
> 
> Is there any examples of that actually happening or do they just love trying to slip a race angle into it?



Was certainly true 5-10 years ago with regard to the higher-end 4x4s/SUVs, but unless you knew exactly what you were stealing, I can't see how it'd be a commissioned theft.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2015)

You'd hope the Safety Deposit company would have insurance so that any legit possessions from people who aren't well off would be covered. Difficult I suppose though since there's no record of what was in each box: "my Dad saved all his life and had a Gauguin in there guvnor".


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Hmm. The reports are that the haul is between £60M - £200M from 72 boxes that had been opened. So even going by the conservative estimate it doesn't sound like it was a load of w/c boxes with family wedding rings that got turned over.


You can't know. 99 percent of that value might have come from just five or six of the boxes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Hmm. The reports are that the haul is between £60M - £200M from 72 boxes that had been opened. So even going by the conservative estimate it doesn't sound like it was a load of w/c boxes with family wedding rings that got turned over.



That much liquidity in that small a space, if it wasn't gemstones, then it may have been bearer bonds.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Was certainly true 5-10 years ago with regard to the higher-end 4x4s/SUVs, but unless you knew exactly what you were stealing, I can't see how it'd be a commissioned theft.



Exactly. Plus I imagine those in the market for high end jewellery in the ME can afford to buy legit.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> The reports are that the haul is between £60M - £200M from 72 boxes that had been opened. So even going by the conservative estimate it doesn't sound like it was a load of w/c boxes with family wedding rings that got turned over.



Of course the second sentence doesn't necessarily follow the first.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 13, 2015)

two sheds said:


> You'd hope the Safety Deposit company would have insurance so that any legit possessions from people who aren't well off would be covered. Difficult I suppose though since there's no record of what was in each box: "my Dad saved all his life and had a Gauguin in there guvnor".



Because of this, as far as I'm aware, all contents of safety deposit boxes are stored at the owners risk and not insured by the holders. How do you insure a box when you don't know what's in it?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe it's from movies and stuff but I always think there's some guy bricking it now as his dirty photo's from 1968 might have been stolen.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2015)

Reports are also stating the jewellery of less worth had been discarded amongst the rubble - hinting at the robbers having a knowledge of the value of stones etc. which makes sense - why load yourselves down with the cheap stuff? So I suppose any supposed w/c that got turned over would at least have a _chance_ of recovering their goods.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

Of course there is always going to be some legitimate stuff in security boxes, I remember my dad using one for the deeds of the house back in the days when paying off a mortgage was theoretically possible.  But, lets face it, a lot of the stuff there is well dodgy, one of my old school friend's is a copper and last year they did a sweep of a lot of security boxes and the stuff they found was incredible, he reckons they found enough stolen goods and proceeds from crime in one week to keep them busy for years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> Of course there is always going to be some legitimate stuff in security boxes, I remember my dad using one for the deeds of the house back in the days when paying off a mortgage was theoretically possible.  But, lets face it, a lot of the stuff there is well dodgy, one of my old school friend's is a copper and last year they did a sweep of a lot of security boxes and the stuff they found was incredible, he reckons they found enough stolen goods and proceeds from crime in one week to keep them busy for years.


i wonder what they'd find if they did a sweep of cops' lockers.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 13, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Maybe it's from movies and stuff but I always think there's some guy bricking it now as his dirty photo's from 1968 might have been stolen.



The ISIS equivalent of the Odessa File.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2015)

Next we'll be hearing that children stored ttheir most precious toys in their, as well as what we've already had- wedding rings, grans share certs etc etc

I'm sure proffesional thieves risking an 18 stretch really go for the low value target


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2015)

butbutbut

where's me violin! crikey


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i wonder what they'd find if they did a sweep of cops' lockers.



Nothing of value I reckon seen as all coppers seem to be alcoholic gamblers.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Next we'll be hearing that children stored ttheir most precious toys in their, as well as what we've already had- wedding rings, grans share certs etc etc
> 
> I'm sure proffesional thieves risking an 18 stretch really go for the low value target



They're good old fashioned blaggers, geezer. Love their mums, wouldn't hurt a fly, and take pains to assess the social classes of their victims.

Warms me cockles!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm sure the first think they did was go round to the nunnery that raised them and paid for the roof repairs.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 13, 2015)

They wouldn't have had time for the nunnery in their rush to end child poverty in Africa


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2015)

I doubt Bono was involved tbh.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 13, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I doubt Bono was involved tbh.



Really? Very few big jobs go down in London without Bono getting a cut, and you certainly can't traffic in drugs, guns or people without squaring him first.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Really? Very few big jobs go down in London without Bono getting a cut


if this was really the case you'd expect him to be scarred to fuck


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> They wouldn't have had time for the nunnery, in their rush to end child poverty in Africa


i hope they're not paying child labourers to scrabble round in mines for blood diamonds


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 13, 2015)

Just the one camera crew today.


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2015)

Guardian reports today that plod didn't bother responding to an alarm when the gang were inside the vault. The gang were in there for 11 hours on the Thursday night, 8 hours on the Saturday night and the heist was only discovered on the Tuesday morning.

Gang went down a lift shaft, forced open shutter doors and then drilled through a three foot wall to get into the vault.




			
				Turner of the Yard said:
			
		

> “Of the 72 boxes opened during the burglary, we have only been unable to make contact with six people who we believe have been a victim of crime. We continue to make efforts to trace them.”



All them grannies who've lost their family silver are fucking hard to trace eh


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2015)

JTG said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> All them grannies who've lost their family silver are fucking hard to trace eh


When the news hit the fan the old dears' tickers all exploded


----------



## ffsear (Apr 22, 2015)

Thats a hell of a drill!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2015)

I hope they were wearing the right ppe.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2015)

quality pic!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2015)

its strange how niether the guard nor the police could be arsed to respond to the situation. Almost too strange


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 22, 2015)

They could have tunnelled to France with that bastard . Jesus .it'll come in handy if they're nicked mind . Might be a bit uncomfortable bangLing it but if there's a will there's a way.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Thats a hell of a drill!



Did they crawl through that space?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did they crawl through that space?


Well, I'm guessing they didn't pogostick through it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2015)

well it doesn't look like a walkway to me


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Casually Red (Apr 22, 2015)

It looks like they drilled 2 holes, side by side, and then drilled through the middle bit . That's some serious length of time and some serious noise the entire time .


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, I'm guessing they didn't pogostick through it.


----------



## Coolfonz (Apr 22, 2015)

And the dust! Wouldn't get that off the curtains in a hurry.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2015)

If it's true that the Adams 'gang' were amongst the box owners there'll be all manner of grim gangster torture and underworld revenge shenanigans occurring 

Plod should interview Guy Ritchie tbh


----------



## BandWagon (Apr 22, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Thats a hell of a drill!


This is what they used:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> If it's true that the Adams 'gang' were amongst the box owners there'll be all manner of grim gangster torture and underworld revenge shenanigans occurring
> 
> Plod should interview Guy Ritchie tbh




if its the balkans lot, i dont think they are really bothered


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> if its the balkans lot, i dont think they are really bothered


Who isn't bothered about what?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2015)

the perps and possible london gangster recriminations


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> the perps and possible london gangster recriminations


 Do you have connections?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> It looks like they drilled 2 holes, side by side, and then drilled through the middle bit . That's some serious length of time and some serious noise the entire time .



Concrete corers don't take too long to get through stuff, I've watched people operate similar diameter ones at work and they'll get through a six inch floor slab with reinforcement in quarter of an hour or so. Not massively loud either, the engine/motor tends to be louder than the coring bit. They usually need water to keep things cool, heat/dust would be an issue in a confined space, and possibly fumes unless they were using an electric one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2015)

JTG said:


> Do you have connections?


we're all only a couple of people away from the adams family.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 23, 2015)

Possibly some kind of coolant on the bit too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2015)

Did they leave the badboy drill there? cos if not I'll be keeping an eye on ebay for it going cheap


----------



## spitfire (Apr 23, 2015)

'twas one of these. https://www.hilti.co.uk/diamond-coring-and-sawing/diamond-drilling-tools/r3767

http://uk.businessinsider.com/hilti...into-hatton-garden-safety-deposit-2015-4?r=US


----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> They're good old fashioned blaggers, geezer. Love their mums, wouldn't hurt a fly, and take pains to assess the social classes of their victims.
> 
> Warms me cockles!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 23, 2015)

spitfire said:


> 'twas one of these. https://www.hilti.co.uk/diamond-coring-and-sawing/diamond-drilling-tools/r3767
> 
> http://uk.businessinsider.com/hilti...into-hatton-garden-safety-deposit-2015-4?r=US



£3.5k - they aren't cheap.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 23, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> £3.5k - they aren't cheap.



You get what you pay for tbh

I bet Hilti are chuffed as fuck with all this excellent publicity


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 23, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Concrete corers don't take too long to get through stuff, I've watched people operate similar diameter ones at work and they'll get through a six inch floor slab with reinforcement in quarter of an hour or so. Not massively loud either, the engine/motor tends to be louder than the coring bit. They usually need water to keep things cool, heat/dust would be an issue in a confined space, and possibly fumes unless they were using an electric one.



Letter to santy on its way


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> You get what you pay for tbh
> 
> I bet Hilti are chuffed as fuck with all this excellent publicity


sly it into their ads 'This summer, its 10% of all serious drills. A steal.'


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 23, 2015)

"It's a deal, it's a steal, it's the sale of the fucking century"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 23, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> They could have tunnelled to France with that bastard . Jesus .it'll come in handy if they're nicked mind .


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2015)

I be surprised if some company hasn't got the film rights to this story already.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2015)

Coincidentally, just received this trade press email...


> Dear David,
> 
> *Do you have an outstanding Tunnelling or Underground Space project?* Or have you been responsible for the creation of innovative products or equipment? Then shout about your best work and enter the Tunnelling & Underground Space Awards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 24, 2015)

If they were really clever ,like that man in the film , they'll have also dug tunnels beforehand into every maximum security jail going . Just in case this caper goes pear shaped and some coppers nark or disgruntled moll spills the beans , the kant .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> If they were really clever ,like that man in the film , they'll have also dug tunnels beforehand into every maximum security jail going . Just in case this caper goes pear shaped and some coppers nark or disgruntled moll spills the beans , the kant .


Still, plenty of time to get fit out in the yard


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 24, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-32439127



> A £20,000 reward has been offered for information leading to the arrest and conviction of the gang responsible for the Hatton Garden heist.



Can't see any underworld types grassing for £20K


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> Can't see any underworld types grassing for £20K



I think they're still busy on the dubnobass 20th anniversary tour so probably wouldn't know anything about it anyway.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> You get what you pay for tbh
> 
> I bet Hilti are chuffed as fuck with all this excellent publicity



Despite it being the diamond tipped hole saw that deserves the credit.


----------



## pesh (Apr 24, 2015)

lot of proper tools involved with this caper


----------



## Sirena (Apr 24, 2015)

pesh said:


> lot of proper tools involved with this caper


----------



## xenon (Apr 24, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Concrete corers don't take too long to get through stuff, I've watched people operate similar diameter ones at work and they'll get through a six inch floor slab with reinforcement in quarter of an hour or so. Not massively loud either, the engine/motor tends to be louder than the coring bit. They usually need water to keep things cool, heat/dust would be an issue in a confined space, and possibly fumes unless they were using an electric one.


I think I remember hearing that these walls were 3 feet thick. They were down there for a few hours. The sound of their work masked by London underground engineering works.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2015)

xenon said:


> I think I remember hearing that these walls were 3 feet thick. They were down there for a few hours. The sound of their work masked by London underground engineering works.


and brown envelopes


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 24, 2015)

What a beast - porn for extreme drill fans...


----------



## Sue (Apr 24, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Concrete corers don't take too long to get through stuff, I've watched people operate similar diameter ones at work and they'll get through a six inch floor slab with reinforcement in quarter of an hour or so. Not massively loud either, the engine/motor tends to be louder than the coring bit. They usually need water to keep things cool, heat/dust would be an issue in a confined space, and possibly fumes unless they were using an electric one.


You seem remarkably well informed...


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 24, 2015)

ibilly99 said:


> What a beast - porn for extreme drill fans...




ETA could have done with one of those. Took them five months to tunnel under the road when they blew up the Spanish Prime Minister.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 25, 2015)

Lurdan said:


> ETA could have done with one of those. Took them five months to tunnel under the road when they blew up the Spanish Prime Minister.




Ateak odoltsua off kolpe bakarrik ziren ustezko duzu!


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2015)

There's a somewhat shitty BBC doc. Weirdly they don't seem to have a single box holder willing to talk to them without face/voice disguises. Hmm...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2015)

hope they get Dyer in for the film


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 29, 2015)

Cid said:


> There's a somewhat shitty BBC doc. Weirdly they don't seem to have a single box holder willing to talk to them without face/voice disguises. Hmm...



Nobody wants to admit to being working class and keeping their family heirlooms in them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2015)

surely some shareless old lady will come forward


----------



## Belushi (Apr 29, 2015)

Cid said:


> There's a somewhat shitty BBC doc. Weirdly they don't seem to have a single box holder willing to talk to them without face/voice disguises. Hmm...



I switched off when that prize bullshitter Dave Courtney popped up.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2015)

Seven people arrested.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Seven people arrested.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 19, 2015)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

I bet they all turn out to be proper scum when the courtcase comes which will leave my defence of this heroic blaggery looking a little thin. Thats how life treats me.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I bet they all turn out to be proper scum when the courtcase comes which will leave my defence of this heroic blaggery looking a little thin. Thats how life treats me.


what, everyone off here thinks you're really grand till they meet you in person?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

what were they still doing holed up in north fucking london? (if it be them). At least rent somewhere quiet to lie low in a commuter belt town, rather than under the noses of the same police force you just made fools of


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> what where they still doing holed up in north fucking london? (if it be them). At least rent somewhere quiet to lie low in a commuter belt town, rather than under the noses of the same police force you just made fools of


get a ferry out the country meet up in austria and divide the loot.


----------



## tufty79 (May 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what, everyone off here thinks you're really grand till they meet you in person?


Scales fell from my eyes in this way six years back


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I switched off when that prize bullshitter Dave Courtney popped up.



I've met Dave Courtney quite a few times. He used to hang out with Piers Hernu, whose office (some lads mag) used the same boozer as ours. Courtney was supposedly running for mayor at the time. 

Between the two of them they made Friday evenings in the George and Dragon quite entertaining, tbf!

I read DC's book as a result which also would have been quite entertaining as a badly written novel; James Bond meets the Krays type of thing, but as an autobiography is so obviously packed with utter bullshit it's rather embarrassing.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 19, 2015)

> Seven men were arrested - aged between 48 and 75



Blimey. Old-school blaggers indeed. So they didn't escape abroad because they didn't trust the food.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Blimey. Old-school blaggers indeed. So they didn't escape abroad because they didn't trust the food.


never been north of the watford gap and weren't intending to start now.


----------



## bi0boy (May 19, 2015)

3/1 at least one of them escapes from prison.


----------



## Ponyutd (May 19, 2015)

chuka umunna arrested, so that's why he...........


----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2015)

Be nice if those damn fine Scotland Yard detectives were as successful at catching establishment based child abusers!


----------



## Citizen66 (May 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> get a ferry out the country meet up in austria and divide the loot.



But they'll be looking for known faces who suddenly go missing. Or start throwing cash about.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> But they'll be looking for known faces who suddenly go missing. Or start throwing cash about.


so you let the neighbours know you're off to margate for a fortnight  before it all goes down


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2015)

One of you shlaggs coughed didn't ya  I knew the reward would bring a wrong'un to the surface.


----------



## Sirena (May 19, 2015)

I wonder how long major blue-collar thieves get these days if there was no violence and no-one hurt?

Do you think they'll get more or less than white-collar City fraudsters?


----------



## Casually Red (May 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I've met Dave Courtney quite a few times. He used to hang out with Piers Hernu, whose office (some lads mag) used the same boozer as ours. Courtney was supposedly running for mayor at the time.
> 
> Between the two of them they made Friday evenings in the George and Dragon quite entertaining, tbf!
> 
> I read DC's book as a result which also would have been quite entertaining as a badly written novel; James Bond meets the Krays type of thing, but as an autobiography is so obviously packed with utter bullshit it's rather embarrassing.



Let's just hope one of them wasn't out for a pint with Dave " registered informant " Courtney afterwards . Which , let's face it , he wouldn't be if he was...pwopah nawty ...in the first place .


----------



## mystic pyjamas (May 19, 2015)

Aged between 48 and 75!
Why did they even bother?


----------



## Casually Red (May 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> get a ferry out the country meet up in austria and divide the loot.



Fuck the ferry , they could have tunnelled to the champs élysées with that drill they had . Or just dug a big hole and hid in it .

If they've brains Wandsworth and wormwood scrubs will be like Swiss cheese before they even started the blag...caper . Quick shower..lift the tiles ..then under a roll of Lino in the back of a Bedford van . All the way to the costa del sol . Then it's all speedos and piña coladas while old bill is scouring dodgy boozers in the east end .


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2015)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Aged between 48 and 75!



Houses searched in SE London and North Kent. It's the Bermondsey mob come out of retirement


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I read DC's book as a result which also would have been quite entertaining as a badly written novel; James Bond meets the Krays type of thing, but as an autobiography is so obviously packed with utter bullshit it's rather embarrassing.



The fucking dork claims to have been well in with West Ham's core hooligans, so fucking well in with them he repeatedly calls them Inner City Firm


----------



## Casually Red (May 19, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The fucking dork claims to have been well in with West Ham's core hooligans, so fucking well in with them he repeatedly calls them Inner City Firm



He'll be calling them villa next the bullshitting twat .


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2015)

all brits. my speculation on it being the pink panthers may be well wrong


----------



## Dogsauce (May 19, 2015)

Has it said what they've been nicked for?  Could be that they've figured out who it is and have just pulled in their parents for aiding and abetting/handling, knowing the actual crooks are already sat in the sun somewhere.


----------



## marshall (May 19, 2015)

Just fences.


----------



## Dan U (May 19, 2015)

One interesting name released as arrested, Brian Reader (senior).

Thought I recognised it and googled it, he was at Kenneth Noyes house when that copper got stabbed to death by Noye

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d--Great-Train-Robber-shot-dead-Marbella.html (other links around about him)

can't find my copy atm but I think he comes up in The Untouchables book about corruption in the Met


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2015)

Dan U said:


> One interesting name released as arrested, Brian Reader (senior).
> 
> Thought I recognised it and googled it, he was at Kenneth Noyes house when that copper got stabbed to death by Noye
> 
> ...


Good spot - Reader was the bagman between Noye at West Kingsdown and Tommy Adams in London (who was himself the courier between London and the smelters and bank in Bristol).


----------



## spliff (May 19, 2015)

I thought I recognised the name also Dan U but didn't know where from.
It could just be a case of the cops going for known names.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 19, 2015)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Aged between 48 and 75!
> Why did they even bother?



For old times sake, and show the young uns how to do a proper job.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

But not, apparently, how to make a clean getaway with your spoils


----------



## William of Walworth (May 19, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Has it said what they've been nicked for?  Could be that they've figured out who it is and have just pulled in their parents for aiding and abetting/handling, knowing the actual crooks are already sat in the sun somewhere.




Yes, I'd also like to know if there's anything in these thoughts??


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2015)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Aged between 48 and 75!
> Why did they even bother?


 because we need to pull off one last job and fuck off to Spain


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

you were only supposed to nick the bladdy share certificates


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> But not, apparently, how to make a clean getaway with your spoils


Maybe now the torie scum are in again they thought they'd be better orf as pensioners in chokey


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

thing is, they'll have stashed the loot. At 32 you might take an 8 stretch on the chin (this thread is making me do a dyer impression every time I post on it) safe in the knowledge that a life of plenty awaits you on release and besides you'll be looked after inside because you organised for the possibility. But at their ages? real possibility of only leaving jail in a pine jacket.


----------



## scooter (May 19, 2015)

I can see the logic. If you're going to pull one last job it's gotta be for a big score. None of this nickel and dime crap


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2015)

marty21 said:


> because we need to pull off one last job and fuck off to Spain


They said that when they chored £50M from that cash depot in Kent


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2015)

Was reading about some cash robbery at an airport - Paris or somewhere - game cop cars, Uzis, Serbians, the lot. Proper continental swagger 

ETA this one I think, cbatr

http://www.ibtimes.com/brussels-air...ul-compare-jfk-lufthansa-other-heists-1093746


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2015)

got to be out of bermondsey or bethnal green, surely. *STILL* on the facking manor!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Was reading about some cash robbery at an airport - Paris or somewhere - game cop cars, Uzis, Serbians, the lot. Proper continental swagger


this bloke holds the record for escapes by helicopter from jail:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascal_Payet


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> ETA this one I think, cbatr
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/brussels-air...ul-compare-jfk-lufthansa-other-heists-1093746



"...a south London criminal who only wanted to be identified as Ron told The Guardian. The British tabloid..."

Harsh


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Good spot - Reader was the bagman between Noye at West Kingsdown and Tommy Adams in London (who was himself the courier between London and the smelters and bank in Bristol).



interestingly the B-M job used hatton garden as a way to move the smelt on. Pretty sure some of the HG jewellers were involved knowingly/unknowingly in the process. Think one got assasinated or soemthingf as well a bit later.Thing could be going  sorta full circle if you know what I mean


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> interestingly the B-M job used hatton garden as a way to move the smelt on. Pretty sure some of the HG jewellers were involved knowingly/unknowingly in the process. Think one got assasinated or soemthingf as well a bit later


Yes, that Solly Nahome chap.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2015)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Aged between 48 and 75!
> Why did they even bother?



To be honest it is only the same as The Eagles doing one last tour!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2015)

http://metro.co.uk/2013/11/22/brink...britains-most-notorious-gold-robbery-4196170/

yup. HG up to its neck in the whole business im sure


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2015)

the incredible thing is the planning. think how long this must have been talked over.


Cid said:


> There's a somewhat shitty BBC doc. Weirdly they don't seem to have a single box holder willing to talk to them without face/voice disguises. Hmm...


i have heard some things about hatton gardens...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> "...a south London criminal who only wanted to be identified as Ron told The Guardian. The British tabloid..."
> 
> Harsh



Berliner


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> the incredible thing is the planning. think how long this must have been talked over.
> 
> i have heard some things about hatton gardens...



to be honest given the extraordinay laxity of both on site security and police I can't help but wonder if palms were crossed with silver as well as meticulous planning


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> ...leaving jail in a pine jacket.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Aged between 48 and 75!
> Why did they even bother?


Can't use computers?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


>


I can't help it. Everything about this thread brings out my inner pulp-crime fic writer


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't help it. Everything about this thread brings out my inner pulp-crime fic writer


Carry on.  Currently hearing you in a cockney accent.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2015)

He's a funny guy....


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't 'elp it. Everyfing abaht this fred brings aaht my inner fackin pulp-crime fic writer. You dozy fackin cahnt etc


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2015)

Handy blog post summarising connections between the Brinks MAT, Daniel Morgan, Ray Adams etc stories: 
https://londonlowlife.wordpress.com/2015/01/26/detective-john-fordham-and-the-curse-of-brinks-mat/


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

how am I funny? Like I amuse you? like I'm a fuckin clown? etc


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2015)

It really is one of those "you couldn't make it up" jobs. There are no victims forthcoming for anyone to feel sorry for - the OAP old skool villains on one last job, they're becoming legends already. It's absurd but also brilliant


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 19, 2015)

worth a watch if this thread has put you in the mood
*Fool's Gold, The Brink's Mat robbery (1992)*


----------



## Dogsauce (May 19, 2015)

My mum used to earn a few extra quid a week washing the football kit for one of the local teams, and that always used to get dropped round in a large Brinks Mat mail bag. This wasn't that long after the robbery (which is why I remember it) so it's interesting to read in that link above that there was an actual Bristol connection.


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Can't use computers?


----------



## Casually Red (May 20, 2015)

Dan U said:


> One interesting name released as arrested, Brian Reader (senior).
> 
> Thought I recognised it and googled it, he was at Kenneth Noyes house when that copper got stabbed to death by Noye
> 
> ...




The same met who just didn't bother their arse to go and check after a sophisticated alarm system indicated to them someone's breaking into a safety deposit vault . Because its just an alarm gone off...in a safety deposit vault .


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2015)

marty21 said:


>


It's okay, uncle, a computer is basically just a typewriter and an adding machine plugged into a telly set, nothing to spill your sherry over


----------



## Casually Red (May 20, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's okay, uncle, a computer is basically just a typewriter and an adding machine plugged into a telly set, nothing to spill your sherry over



And it rhymes wiv shootah


----------



## co-op (May 20, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The fucking dork claims to have been well in with West Ham's core hooligans, so fucking well in with them he repeatedly calls them Inner City Firm



TBF if you're ex-gangster & going to write your reminiscences for money, it's as well to make sure that anyone who needs to know, can see it's all bollocks.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 20, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> It really is one of those "you couldn't make it up" jobs. There are no victims forthcoming for anyone to feel sorry for - the OAP old skool villains on one last job, they're becoming legends already. It's absurd but also brilliant


It' a glorious story. A small part of me hopes they are bouncing around on a jetski somewhere, ice cold beer in hand, boat shoes with tassles all nicely polished.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> good job as it was, it doesn't have the sheer neck of when them people tried to nick diamonds from the Millenium Dome. Not with stealth, not with finess. By just driving a bulldozer up to the case, slegdgehammering it, then making haste to the river and a fast boat to a non extradition country. They'd been made before they even did it though.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Dome_raid


an extraordinary case. absolute fucking class bit of crime. loved all the pre-rob meetings in dodgy carparks, the shakes of the hands, arms round shoulders, big grins.


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's okay, uncle, a computer is basically just a typewriter and an adding machine plugged into a telly set, nothing to spill your sherry over


*slags  off the slag on Twitter*


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 20, 2015)

marty21 said:


> *slags  off the slag on Twitter*


You mean the ticker tape machine


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 21, 2015)

8 people have been charged with "conspiracy to burgle"
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-32822298


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

surely after all that they are not going to get knicked so quickly and i assume easily!?


----------



## bi0boy (May 21, 2015)

Why "conspiracy to burgle" and not just burglary?

Anyway, a non-dwelling burglary with no victim present shouldn't garner more than about 2 years.


----------



## NoXion (May 21, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Why "conspiracy to burgle" and not just burglary?



Perhaps because they have evidence for the one but not the other?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Why "conspiracy to burgle" and not just burglary?
> 
> Anyway, a non-dwelling burglary with no victim present shouldn't garner more than about 2 years.


no chance..!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

quite enjoyed this


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

jesus if they can get nicked that quickly and easily and so close the crime, then they deserve it! i'd be dancing on a bar in brazil by now!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

quite an indepth article
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...burgle-following-Hatton-Garden-gem-heist.html


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2015)

'conspiracy' may just mean they've nicked family members or acquaintances that they suspect knew about it.  The actual robbers may well be somewhere in the sun.  They'll have arrested people they think might be connected so as to look like they're getting somewhere.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> quite enjoyed this



Why, when they interview the vault's owner in Sudan, do they have a camera crew filming him there taking questions over the phone from the presenter, who is being filmed on the phone by a camera crew in the UK?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

another fascinating thing about this sort of high level crime is the sheer incredible paranoia it must invoke. can you imagine walking away with that loot and then spending the rest of your life jumping with every knock at the door, wondering about everyone in your vicinity? the levels of paranoia - would it really be worth it? fascinating the character of these people.

that's why there's GOT to be a mastermind i reckon, someone that no one knows the name of or has ever seen that no one can even grass up. the invisible man.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Why, when they interview the vault's owner in Sudan, do they have a camera crew filming him there taking questions over the phone from the presenter, who is being filmed on the phone by a camera crew in the UK?


because expressions in the face can be interesting. i quite liked the fact that i could see him. i think the whole thing stinks, tbh. from top to bottom. so yes the more people on camera the better for this sort of story and that sort of journalism.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> hope they get Dyer in for the film


Pretty sure there's a contractual obligation for him, Tamer Hassan, Frank Harper and Geoff Bell to appear, with Larry Lamb as the shadowy mastermind in the background.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> because expressions in the face can be interesting. i quite liked the fact that i could see him. i think the whole thing stinks, tbh. from top to bottom. so yes the more people on camera the better for this sort of story and that sort of journalism.


But you can show their facial expressions just as easily without pretending that a camera crew just happened to be there when the journalist (with his own camera crew) calls from Blighty!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pretty sure there's a contractual obligation for him, Tamer Hassan, Frank Harper and Geoff Bell to appear, with Larry Lamb as the shadowy mastermind in the background.


it's all gonna get pwoper facking norty


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> The rich cunts need to consider how much they're paying the security guard tasked with guarding their precious stones. It's tough fucking shit if he was watching YouTube whilst their gems were being lifted if they were happy for him to survive on subsistence wedge.


YES


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> View attachment 69926 View attachment 69927
> Maybe a good time to sell my Hatton Garden trader token. From the Thames, dated around 17th century.


that is beautiful. god i wish i had that!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

this lot got 4-18 years for a similar job

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Dome_raid


----------



## MooChild (May 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> that's why there's GOT to be a mastermind i reckon, someone that no one knows the name of or has ever seen that no one can even grass up. the invisible man.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

exactly. exactly that hand and half dead, cold eyes. yes.


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2015)

Half of the accused seem to be in their 60s and 70s, I couldn't help thinking of The Invisibles


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> this lot got 4-18 years for a similar job
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Dome_raid



No they didn't. That was a robbery. Maximum sentence for robbery is life.


For Burglary the maximum sentence is 10 years.

Which maybe why they're going for conspiracy, which can attract a higher tariff than the actual crime.


----------



## OneStrike (May 21, 2015)

I see one of those nicked has connections to Kenneth Noye and the Brink's Mat raid.  Google Brian Reader and Kenneth Noye. Growing old disgracefully.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2015)

threads already made that connection. You slag.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Scales fell from my eyes in this way six years back


I heal blindness  next up, water into wine.


----------



## brogdale (May 21, 2015)

OneStrike said:


> I see one of those nicked has connections to Kenneth Noye and the Brink's Mat raid.  Google Brian Reader and Kenneth Noye. Growing old disgracefully.


Noye connection, eh? Might help explain why the filth didn't respond to the alarm, then?


----------



## Casually Red (May 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> jesus if they can get nicked that quickly and easily and so close the crime, then they deserve it! i'd be dancing on a bar in brazil by now!



Didn't like the fact they left behind all sorts of tools and that . Bound to be a DNA trove unless they took care of that . But they were still clues even if .Should have been none .

Except maybe a discarded packet of Serbian fags with the number of a Belgrade brothel or something on it . Or the embassy . The old switcheroo .


----------



## Coolfonz (May 21, 2015)

OneStrike said:


> I see one of those nicked has connections to Kenneth Noye and the Brink's Mat raid.  Google Brian Reader and Kenneth Noye. Growing old disgracefully.



What happened to the two main witnesses at the second Noye trial (when he went down)?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

amazes me that people from brinks matt robery are linked. surely you'd be the first on the flying squads' list to check. you'd have to have a water tight alyby (sp)!

all seems far too straight forward so far.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2015)

alibi. Tis latin

I still recon people got payed to look the other way. Could be a confluence of laziness and so on but they took a fucking giant drill to a massive concrete wall. Like fuck did no one actually hear.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2015)

this is great. smoking detectives with london accents. crumpled suits. names like Boyce.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2015)

^^lol at the crime journo in that. Do they make journalists like that anymore? proper grubby sordid looking geeza just smoking away. in his crappy jacket and shifty eyes.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> alibi. Tis latin
> 
> I still recon people got payed to look the other way. Could be a confluence of laziness and so on but they took a fucking giant drill to a massive concrete wall. Like fuck did no one actually hear.



Apparently there was other work happening in the area at the time. So if people had heard drilling for the previous couple of weeks it wouldn't have aroused suspicion.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^lol at the crime journo in that. Do they make journalists like that anymore? proper grubby sordid looking geeza just smoking away. in his crappy jacket and shifty eyes.


do they make anyone like that anymore in london?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2015)

this  case has annoyed me somewhat. you have the criminal master plan of the decade that must  have been planned for months ahead with some of the underworld's top table.

and they all get knicked a few weeks later looking sheepish at various places a few miles from the crime scene.

first part - applauding hard
second part - face palm.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 22, 2015)

You've found them guilty then?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2015)

no, of course not. the idea that i am the judge at a trail that hasn't even happened yet is ludicrous.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2015)

it's got supergrass written all over it, imo.


----------



## Spymaster (May 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Noye connection, eh?



Salt of the earth geezers; love their mums. They just hang about with murderers.


----------



## Spymaster (May 22, 2015)

Coolfonz said:


> What happened to the two main witnesses at the second Noye trial (when he went down)?



One in witness protection which the other refused. He got shot.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Salt of the earth geezers; love their mums. They just hang about with murderers.


Isn't there some dodgy link between Noye (and his bent copper mates) and the Daniel Morgan murder?


----------



## Ted Striker (May 22, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> it's got supergrass written all over it, imo.



I should coco.


----------



## Spymaster (May 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Isn't there some dodgy link between Noye (and his bent copper mates) and the Daniel Morgan murder?



Among other things, but 'nuffink proven, guv'.

It's a shit-pit of really nasty, violent bastards, corrupt coppers, unsolved murders, racketeering, and informants.

Any support for these "Diamond Geezers" is severely misplaced.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2015)

I recall noye offering up some ridiculous sum for someone to break him out, and then getting chucked into a deep dark supermax hole.


lol.

I recon the days of the prison break-out are over. These days you'll just be run down by dogs or shot. Glad Fletch never lived to see such diabolical liberties.


----------



## Dan U (May 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Isn't there some dodgy link between Noye (and his bent copper mates) and the Daniel Morgan murder?


I thoroughly recommend reading The Untouchables by Michael  Gillard and Laurie Flynn

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Untouchables-justice-racism-Scotland-Bloomsbury-x/dp/144820903X

Was recommended on here some time back and I got a copy. It's a bit of a thing to plough through but it's all there.

The whole stinking mess of noye, southern investigation, the press, south East regional crime squad, Stoke Newington and the Met internal corruption squads.

eta - fixed names and link


----------



## Spymaster (May 22, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I thoroughly recommend reading The Untouchables by Michael  Gillard and Laurie Flynn
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Untouchables-justice-racism-Scotland-Bloomsbury-x/dp/144820903X
> 
> ...



It's a depressing read though, tbf.


----------



## Dan U (May 22, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> It's a depressing read though, tbf.



ai, it is. quite incredible as well.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2015)

ordered.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2015)

i am a true crime freak. probably read at least one true crime book a month. sad.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2015)

i find the criminal mind fascinating.


----------



## andysays (May 22, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> I should coco.



Caught by the Fuzz


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I thoroughly recommend reading The Untouchables by Michael  Gillard and Laurie Flynn
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Untouchables-justice-racism-Scotland-Bloomsbury-x/dp/144820903X
> 
> ...



Some handy discussion on various related topics on the thread started by defuckingtectivecuntyboy:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/untouchables-michael-gillard-laurie-flynn.116408/


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> this  case has annoyed me somewhat. you have the criminal master plan of the decade that must  have been planned for months ahead with some of the underworld's top table.
> 
> and they all get knicked a few weeks later looking sheepish at various places a few miles from the crime scene.
> 
> ...



What should annoy you most is that every one of these big jobs has one thing in common; 90% of those involved gets nicked.

Holding up post offices, bureau de changes etc. for £5k a week, altering your MO slightly each time and you can carry on for decades and the flying squad will always be one step behind; rob a mail train, dome, bullion warehouse etc. and they will get you and once you're got you'll be getting serious bird.


----------



## 8den (May 22, 2015)

A friend of mine is a film/theatre producer and was working on Miss Saigon in the 80s. When the flying squad turned up.

Turns out one of the backstage crew would nick one of the prop Ak-47s after the matinée show, commit a robbery and then sneak it back into the locked prop storage room, before the evening show. He managed to do five robberies before getting caught.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 22, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> It's a depressing read though, tbf.



Only if you didn't already believe that the people that enforce the law are corrupt.


----------



## Coolfonz (May 23, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> One in witness protection which the other refused. He got shot.


Yeah, who by? Because poor old fella wasn't anywhere near Noye and the lad he killed...


Read this very very confused piece by the lamentable Tony Thompson, spoon fed by OB.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2000/oct/15/tonythompson.theobserver

So let's get this straight. A villian in the trade just happened to see Noye kill the lad, then chased him but wasn't able to catch him. Then happened to testify but his background wasn't exposed at court.

As Thompson confusingly points out he would have been useful as part of an appeal.

But then he was executed.

Hmmm. Wonder who ordered that? Canadian hells angels   ???


----------



## laptop (May 23, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> conspiracy... can attract a higher tariff than the actual crime.



It used to. Now :



> The penalties for conspiracy to commit an offence mirror the sentence of the statutory offence which was the object of the conspiracy.
> 
> Serious Fraud Office handbook



Not read the whole of this guide. I think there are benefits for the prosecution in being able to bring more and different evidence.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 3, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...inger-palmer-too-many-wounds-too-many-enemies

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...er-Palmer-are-probing-Hatton-Garden-link.html


> *Detectives hunting killer of John "Goldfinger" Palmer are probing 'Hatton Garden link'
> Essex Police are under investigation themselves after failing to spot that John 'Goldfinger' Palmer had died as a result of a gunshot wound to the chest*



A bit of a co-incidence that he died a few weeks after those arrests, even more so now it turns out he was murdered.


----------



## laptop (Jul 3, 2015)

John "Goldfinger" Palmer was represented at his last trial by Giovanni di Stefano. The _Guardian_ forgot to mention that he's not a lawyer, he's a very naughty boy.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2015)

Hatton Garden jewellery heist firm in liquidation
Hatton Garden jewellery heist firm in liquidation - BBC News


> Hatton Garden Safe Deposit, which had up to £200m of jewellery stolen in April, has gone into liquidation.
> 
> Stella Davis at law firm SPW confirmed the company is insolvent as it "owes money to companies and people".
> ...


----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 4, 2015)

> Four men have pleaded guilty to conspiracy to burgle in connection with the Hatton Garden safety deposit box raid at Easter.
> Items believed to be worth more than £10m were taken in the raid at Hatton Garden Safe Deposit Company in London's jewellery quarter.
> More than 70 safety deposit boxes were ransacked in the Easter weekend raid.
> Perkins, 67, of Heene Road, Enfield, Collins, 74, of Bletsoe Walk, Islington, Jones, 58, of Park Avenue, Enfield and Reader, 76, of Dartford Road, Dartford, were arrested in May.


Hatton Garden raid: Four admit role in burglary - BBC News

Dad's Army of burglary world.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 4, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i am a true crime freak. probably read at least one true crime book a month. sad.



I can point you in the direction of a good new true crime mag if you like. Not that it's just because I'm in it, of course. And no, I'm not in the Rogue's Gallery or Ten Most Wanted sections, either, before anyone says anything.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 4, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> Hatton Garden raid: Four admit role in burglary - BBC News
> 
> Dad's Army of burglary world.



They should have all claimed to be suffering from dementia.

That would have been fun.....


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2015)

Sirena said:


> They should have all claimed to be suffering from dementia.
> 
> That would have been fun.....



That defence is only available to members of the establishment (Janner, Saunders... )


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2015)

They look like somebody's granddads

Mind you they probably *are* somebody's granddads.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2015)

So much was clever about this, and yet it seems they managed to get caught quite easily ..


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

It's all or bust if you're knocking of ten million in your mid seventies. An unenviable retirement awaits.


----------



## gosub (Sep 4, 2015)

Sirena said:


> They should have all claimed to be suffering from dementia.
> 
> That would have been fun.....


By the time they finished drilling that hole, somebody probably did have to remind them what they came in there for.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

That Brian Reader was involved with the Brinks Mat gold. You'd think he'd have made enough to not have to get his hands dirty again.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> That Brian Reader was involved with the Brinks Mat gold. You'd think he'd have made enough to not have to get his hands dirty again.


As has been mentioned once or twice on this thread already...

Hatton Garden Safety Deposit Robbery
Hatton Garden Safety Deposit Robbery
Hatton Garden Safety Deposit Robbery
Hatton Garden Safety Deposit Robbery

Suffering from a spot of the ol' Ernests yourself, are you?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I thoroughly recommend reading The Untouchables by Michael  Gillard and Laurie Flynn
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Untouchables-justice-racism-Scotland-Bloomsbury-x/dp/144820903X
> 
> ...



I've just bought this. Cheers for recommendation.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> As has been mentioned once or twice on this thread already...
> 
> Hatton Garden Safety Deposit Robbery
> Hatton Garden Safety Deposit Robbery
> ...



Right. 

It's because I read the article then watched the documentary from a page ago and had read a book on Brinks Mat recently (for the second time, inspired by this thread).
And don't have a fucking Filofax brain!


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2015)

Wasn't Brian Reader involved with the Brinks Mat gold robbery?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I've just bought this. Cheers for recommendation.



Although doubtlessly I should have thanked Dave Cinzano here as he was going on about this from 2006-2012.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Although doubtlessly I should have thanked Dave Cinzano here as he was going on about this from 2006-2012.


To give credit where it's due, I think former Det Insp Cunty Bollocks was banging on about it before me


----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 4, 2015)

Won't take long to cast the film. Bill Nighy, Timothy Spall and the current and past casts of 'New Tricks' and 'The Full Monty'.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Won't take long to cast the film. Bill Nighy, Timothy Spall and the current and past casts of 'New Tricks' and 'The Full Monty'.


AND THE STATH


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

I rate Timothy Spall. Auf Wiedersehen Pet and All or Nothing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I rate Timothy Spall. Auf Wiedersehen Pet and All or Nothing.


I was tremendously impressed by his Bottom at the National a few years back


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

I 'liked' to pretend I understand the reference.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I 'liked' to pretend I understand the reference.



It was smutty


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 4, 2015)

two sheds said:


> It was smutty


Yes I think he got that bit...


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2015)

I kinda miss PC SwearyHead. Fun times. It's way less lively sans some of the various conflicts.


----------



## gosub (Sep 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I rate Timothy Spall. Auf Wiedersehen Pet and All or Nothing.


Am still surprised he isn't a brummie. Rate his son Ralph too


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2015)

Is he not brummie? I noticed he was London born and bred.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm pretty sure John Collins just came round to check my electrics 

Hatton Garden raid: Four admit role in burglary - BBC News


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm pretty sure John Collins just came round to check my electrics
> 
> Hatton Garden raid: Four admit role in burglary - BBC News



Someone already posted that link in post #375


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Someone already posted that link in post #375


Seeing as the ‘electrician’ only left about an hour ago, quite what that has to do with the price of tea is beyond my pay grade


----------



## hipipol (Sep 5, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm pretty sure John Collins just came round to check my electrics
> 
> Hatton Garden raid: Four admit role in burglary - BBC News


Guess they needed the wedge, the bottom having fallen out of the Michael Cain impersonating business........


----------



## Supine (Sep 5, 2015)

Google search - cross check people collecting pensions last year, with deaths in the last 12 months and people who have stopped collecting pensions who may not be dead. They did it. CSI75.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2015)

this slags really let the side down.


----------



## laptop (Oct 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> this slags really let the side down.





> said... he wanted to “make amends”, not to get a reduced sentence



To "make amends" is to show contrition is to be eligible for a reduced sentence. D'oh!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2015)

trial for the five 'not guilty's soonish according to the article. I would like to be in the public gallery for that one.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 24, 2015)

I like how one of them arrived to commit the burglary not in a Transit van or stolen Range Rover or something, but on the 55 bus.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 24, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I like how one of them arrived to commit the burglary not in a Transit van or stolen Range Rover or something, but on the 55 bus.



Might as well use your free bus pass.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2015)

This has not turned out to be the Heat style deposit robbery score I was hoping for.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2015)

More like a funhouse mirror version of New Tricks


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 24, 2015)

Looking at their website The Castle in Islington is not the ageing gangsters boozer I would of imagined.	  '
The Castle - gallery


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2015)

You have to move with the times gaz. It's all e-ciggarettes and cocktails in a jam jar now mate. Might seem like a diabolical liberty but at least they still have a decent, solid bar rather than some fromica monstrosity


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2015)

One of the greatest crime in history, but nicked far too early for gold standard. Love the fact that they're all old school villans. Can you imagine the audios of the pre job meetings? Fascinating. Total audacity. I didn't think these little cockney mobs existed anymore but I guess they don't call it the underworld for nothing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I like how one of them arrived to commit the burglary not in a Transit van or stolen Range Rover or something, but on the 55 bus.


That is a beautiful touch.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm pretty sure John Collins just came round to check my electrics
> 
> Hatton Garden raid: Four admit role in burglary - BBC News


Them faces. 

All of them got that slight tan from the Spanish sun.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2015)

"Where's Keith - i'm getting very fackin nervous. The power drills about to facking blow"

"The silly cunts just rang on the blower. He's facking oyster won't swipe and he ain't got contactless".


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 29, 2015)

I'd like to know how they were caught. I'm guessing that twats took their mobiles with them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> I'd like to know how they were caught. I'm guessing that twats took their mobiles with them.


they weren't caught on site of job, they were nabbed a few days later. I recon there was a grass


----------



## LiamO (Nov 29, 2015)

Inspiring to see old-timers dedicated to their art and fighting off the ravages of Father time...

No going gently into that good light for these boys. Sad they'll all die in the gaol though.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 29, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> I'd like to know how they were caught. I'm guessing that twats took their mobiles with them.



On the contrary, one of them proffered an alibi by virtue of his phone being detected at Billingsgate, claimed he was buying fish as it was Good Friday.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 29, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> they weren't caught on site of job, they were nabbed a few days later. I recon there was a grass



I didn't suggest they were nicked on site. What the NCA would have done is to have made a list of all mobiles in that area at the time. Then all you need to do is get some herbert to request their call details and text messages and previous times they have come together and you've got your suspects.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 29, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> On the contrary, one of them proffered an alibi by virtue of his phone being detected at Billingsgate, claimed he was buying fish as it was Good Friday.



See above. Once you've got a list of the mobiles in the area at the said times, you most likely have your suspects. Piece of piss. Just a tedious job to do.


----------



## laptop (Nov 29, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> On the contrary, one of them proffered an alibi by virtue of his phone being detected at Billingsgate, claimed he was buying fish as it was Good Friday.



He rather buggered up the alibi by also being detected in Hatton Garden, and also chatting with alleged co-conspirators. the court was told.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 29, 2015)

I can't help thinking that this has all just been a terrible misunderstanding


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2015)

LiamO said:


> Inspiring to see old-timers dedicated to their art and fighting off the ravages of Father time...
> 
> No going gently into that good light for these boys. Sad they'll all die in the gaol though.


I wonder if they layed there at night thinking "this is it. One last job, one last facking job."


----------



## LiamO (Nov 30, 2015)

Well I think that many people, as they get older, start to think in terms of leaving a legacy. These fellas could have been heroes for the generations that follow. Instead they will die in some piss-stinking prison wing. 

You pays yer money and takes yer chance.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 30, 2015)

you know that there's still the mastermind out there, probably on a yacht in the Mediterranean. silvery flowing hair, bronzed fat calves, boat shoes with little tassels, pot belly, ralf lauren polo shirt. naughty.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2015)

Hatton Garden 'mastermind' used OAP travel pass to cross London



> One of the suspects, a red-haired man known only as Basil, remains at large


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2015)

if he's got his hair and it still has colour then he's probably part of the younger team that were involved.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2016)

3 more convictions:

Three men have been found guilty in the Hatton Garden heist trial
mystery of Basil remains unsolved and



> Two thirds of the haul remain unrecovered following the raid



all those share certificates still missing


----------



## emanymton (Jan 15, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hatton Garden 'mastermind' used OAP travel pass to cross London
> 
> 
> 
> > One of the suspects, a red-haired man known only as Basil, remains at large


Red hair, name of Basil, I wounder if he has a bushy tail?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2016)

BOOM BOOM

"You were only supposed to blow the bloody doors off, Basil"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2016)

I like how Reader's nickname is 'The Governer' and theres also a 'Billy the Fish'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2016)

the groan has a piece on this old school blag:

Hatton Garden heist: how an old-school working-class criminal's swan song  came together


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice bit of publicity for a book:



> They were forensically aware, courtesy of their criminal experience and refreshed by a book called Forensics for Dummies, which was recovered from one of their homes by police. For example, when nature called, it was thought they used toilets on other floors, away from the vault, during their two nights in and around the vault. *There was no direct physical evidence that any of the guilty men were ever in the vault.*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> theres also a 'Billy the Fish'


 
Stitched up like a kipper


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 15, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Red hair, name of Basil, I wounder if he has a bushy tail?


No, he just just doesn't like doing thyme.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jan 15, 2016)

I wonder if they have any assets like houses because the 'proceeds of crime' people will be after them, I guess?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 15, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the groan has a piece on this old school blag:
> 
> Hatton Garden heist: how an old-school working-class criminal's swan song  came together



“They were analogue criminals operating in a digital world."


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> I wonder if they have any assets like houses because the 'proceeds of crime' people will be after them, I guess?



The Beeb said something to the effect of "they can only go for proceeds of crime if there's evidence that the goods have been sold and used to buy stuff", and this can still happen long after they've served their time (lol). So I'm infering from this that they can't touch stuff that was owned before this incident.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 19, 2016)

This one-last-heist thing by grey haired old blaggers seems to be contagious:

German Red Army Faction radicals 'bungled armed robbery' - BBC News


----------



## Sirena (Feb 26, 2016)

LiamO said:


> Inspiring to see old-timers dedicated to their art and fighting off the ravages of Father time...
> 
> No going gently into that good light for these boys. Sad they'll all die in the gaol though.



Brian Reader, the mastermind and oldest member of the gang is now seriously ill in hospital

Hatton Garden heist 'mastermind' Brian Reader fighting for life in hospital

He's a good age and he's been a serious criminal all his life and it might be nicely poetic - a bit like Tommy Cooper dying onstage - if he dodged the long arm of the law one last time...


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

Coming soonish to a cinema near you: The movie of the heist (not very surprising of course but true so i hear).
If funding happens it'll be brought to you by Vertigo Films, the same people who did It's all gone pete tong & Bronson. (Just don't mention the film called 'Dogging, A love story' because that went straight to dvd).
My personal anonymous prediction is that the film will be very bad but still a hit, in a limited sense as in it will have a guaranteed audience.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Brian Reader, the mastermind and oldest member of the gang is now seriously ill in hospital
> 
> Hatton Garden heist 'mastermind' Brian Reader fighting for life in hospital
> 
> He's a good age and he's been a serious criminal all his life and it might be nicely poetic - a bit like Tommy Cooper dying onstage - if he dodged the long arm of the law one last time...


Has he got one last escape in him ?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> Coming soonish to a cinema near you: The movie of the heist (not very surprising of course but true so i hear).
> If funding happens it'll be brought to you by Vertigo Films, the same people who did It's all gone pete tong & Bronson. (Just don't mention the film called 'Dogging, A love story' because that went straight to dvd).
> My personal anonymous prediction is that the film will be very bad but still a hit, in a limited sense as in it will have a guaranteed audience.


Danny Dyer is actually a very good actor, you know


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Has he got one last escape in him ?


don't pretend you aren't doing the great escape whistle now. I recon he has.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Danny Dyer is actually a very good actor, you know


Ye so i've heard. This film could be great if it had a good script that passed the moneymakers by i think, the emphasis being on the age of the people involved, the years of planning, the last great escapade etc.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> Ye so i've heard. This film could be great if it had a good script that passed the moneymakers by i think, the emphasis being on the age of the people involved, the years of planning, the last great escapade etc.


And Danny Dyer


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> don't pretend you aren't doing the great escape whistle now. I recon he has.


He'll be on his toes in no time


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

sod Danny Dyer, this needs Michael Caine.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> Ye so i've heard. This film could be great if it had a good script that passed the moneymakers by i think, the emphasis being on the age of the people involved, the years of planning, the last great escapade etc.


You're right.  A perfect vehicle. 

And with all the inadvertent humour of them using their OAP Freedom Passes and suchlike.  A real emphasis on that Scotland Yard quote that described them as "analogue criminals operating in a digital world."

A bit like 'New Tricks' but the other side of the law..


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> sod Danny Dyer, this needs Michael Caine.


They could go the full STATHAM but they better be damn careful if they do


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> sod Danny Dyer, this needs Michael Caine.


Caine has already said he'd be up for it.
Michael Caine would take Hatton Garden heist role 'in an instant'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 26, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> Caine has already said he'd be up for it.
> Michael Caine would take Hatton Garden heist role 'in an instant'


He already did an old-man-robs-diamonds-in-Hatton-Garden heist flick!

Flawless (2007 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2016)

What a story. All of it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2016)

Its the audacity and planning that gets me. The little germ of an idea, and then bang six months later your in the van, on the way. Mental. True crime I find fascinating.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 26, 2016)

The Hatton Garden Job (2016) - IMDb


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2016)

So would u class these blokes as cunts? At the end of the day its not our swag that's been nicked.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2016)

Through friends of family, I think I could connect to the underworld in south London not too difficultly. But by Christ I wouldn't want too.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2016)

Nasty, at end of day.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2016)

Lovely, until you piss them off


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> So would u class these blokes as cunts? At the end of the day its not our swag that's been nicked.


yeah pretty much. They may be crims of the old school etc but these mythologies we have- jokes aside and I have japed enough on this thread- if they are anything like the stripe of Reader in general they're not pleasant individuals, to put it mildly.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah pretty much. They may be crims of the old school etc but these mythologies we have- jokes aside and I have japed enough on this thread- if they are anything like the stripe of Reader in general they're not pleasant individuals.


For sure. I would t go anywhere near them.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 26, 2016)

Sounds like that Reader fella is pretty close to death.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 26, 2016)

Ponyutd said:


> Sounds like that Reader fella is pretty close to death.


You see, poignant yet glorious end to film.

All the other villains set to spend the rest of their lives in nick.  Cut to Reader in hospital, lovely early Spring evening, a small smile on his face as he turns his face to the West and it's lit by the setting sun.

And then, maybe the last lines of Tennyson's 'Ulysses'....


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2016)

Whispers as his eyes begin to close for the final time: "one last job, that's all it facking was. One last job."


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

Sirena said:


> You see, poignant yet glorious end to film.
> 
> All the other villains set to spend the rest of their lives in nick.  Cut to Reader in hospital, lovely early Spring evening, a small smile on his face as he turns his face to the West and it's lit by the setting sun.
> 
> And then, maybe the last lines of Tennyson's 'Ulysses'....


Exactly. That's how it could be a really good film but almost certainly won't be.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 27, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Whispers as his eyes begin to close for the final time: "one last job, that's all it facking was. One last job."


And then he dies. Next scene: His son is checking his bank account in costa del crime, sunshine pouring down. He looks around, puts the card in, balance says zero, sighs loudly. On the off chance he checks again, takes the card out puts it bavk in. Balance reads 6.8million quid. Walks into distance for a FEB without hash browns or rositi.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Lovely, until you piss them off



But they love their old mums.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> And then he dies. Next scene: His son is checking his bank account in costa del crime, sunshine pouring down. He looks around, puts the card in, balance says zero, sighs loudly. On the off chance he checks again, takes the card out puts it bavk in. Balance reads 6.8million quid. Walks into distance for a FEB without hash browns or rositi.



I'm thinking more of a mobility scooter teetering on the edge of a cliff, the basket weighed down with swag.. " hold on, I've got an idea....aaah no I don't ..facking early Alzheimer's innit"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 8, 2016)

The glamorous side of big value heists:



Hatton Garden heist accused wet himself at the police station


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 9, 2016)

Men sentenced for Hatton Garden raid - BBC News
Hatton Garden gang members jailed for up to seven years


7 years each for the ringleaders



> Five men have been sentenced to a combined jail term of 34 years for the £14m Hatton Garden safety deposit box jewellery raid.
> 
> The ringleaders behind the heist in London's jewellery quarter during Easter in 2015 each received seven years.





> Judge Christopher Kinch said: “The burglary of the Hatton Garden Safety Deposit vault in April 2015 has been labelled by many as the biggest burglary in English legal history. Whether that assertion is capable of proof, I do not know.
> 
> “It’s clear that the burglary at the heart of this case stands in a class of its own in scale of ambition, detail of planning, level of preparation, the organisation of the team to carry it out and in terms of the value of the property stolen.”



So out in 3 /4 years?


----------



## Sirena (Mar 9, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> Men sentenced for Hatton Garden raid - BBC News
> Hatton Garden gang members jailed for up to seven years
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's fair.

Blue-collar crime, where no violence is used, is often given disproportionate sentences compared to vast white-collar thefts.

I think betrayal of trust is never factored into some white-collar crimes and I think it's an important concept.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2016)

no violence either


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2016)

They were very careful to ensure what they did was theft and not robbery; huge difference in potential sentences, what with robbery being a maximum of life and all...


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 9, 2016)

How much loot is still missing? 10 million or something?

Short stretch (relatively) in an open jail (after a while as Cat A) then on release retire to the Costa and see out their years living the good life


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2016)

my mind boggles when i think of this crime. think of the planning.the pre job get togethers. "not on the blower you cunt, its tapped!", etc. the word "audacity" surely created for something like this.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 9, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> How much loot is still missing? 10 million or something?
> 
> Short stretch (relatively) in an open jail, on release retire to the Costa and see out their years living the good life



Out in time for the film premiere, on the red carpet with Caine.


----------



## gosub (Mar 9, 2016)

clearly a caper


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> Out in time for the film premier, on the red carpet with Caine.


ew that would be rank.

i want them to haunting the Costa after release, never to be seen in the "facking media" again.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 9, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> Out in time for the film premier, on the red carpet with Caine.


Is it in production yet? Surely won't be long


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2016)

gosub said:


> clearly a caper



A tidy tickle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> How much loot is still missing? 10 million or something?
> 
> Short stretch (relatively) in an open jail (after a while as Cat A) then on release retire to the Costa and see out their years living the good life


with that amount of loot on road they will have it cushy in jail. Anything they want. Viagra and women, the finest food etc.
They look of the generation that wouldn't do drugs mind. Last time these lot had a pill it was purple hearts at the disco circa 1960


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 9, 2016)

gosub said:


> clearly a caper


 
No, to paraphrase Paul Hogan, that was not a caper.

These are capers.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 9, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> with that amount of loot on road they will have it cushy in jail. Anything they want. Viagra and women, the finest food etc.
> They look of the generation that wouldn't do drugs mind. Last time these lot had a pill it was purple hearts at the disco circa 1960


They'll live like kings at HMP Ford or wherever. Card schools, bit of gardening, see the grandkids on visit, get some Chinese takeaway brought in, crafty iPad 
 etc


----------



## gosub (Mar 9, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> They'll live like kings at HMP Ford or wherever. Card schools, bit of gardening, see the grandkids on visit, get some Chinese takeaway brought in, crafty iPad
> etc


Aprat from the deposit boxes that belonged to some of London's more heavy weight criminals, you'd be right


----------



## gosub (Mar 9, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> No, to paraphrase Paul Hogan, that was not a caper.
> 
> These are capers.



Somebodies nicked your jpeg.  Tealeaves everywhere


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2016)

gosub said:


> Aprat from the deposit boxes that belonged to some of London's more heavy weight criminals, you'd be right


I heard it was all little old ladies share certificates and family hierlooms


----------



## gosub (Mar 9, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I heard it was all little old ladies share certificates and family hierlooms


beware of little old ladies


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 9, 2016)

gosub said:


> Aprat from the deposit boxes that belonged to some of London's more heavy weight criminals, you'd be right


How many deposit boxes, what was in them, who did they belong to, and what will happen to the OAPerps as a consequence? Sounds like you have some idea


----------



## gosub (Mar 9, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> How many deposit boxes, what was in them, who did they belong to, and what will happen to the OAPerps as a consequence? Sounds like you have some idea


Not me guv, How many ordinary joes actually use safety deposits vaults?

Hatton Garden raiders 'stole from UK's most notorious crime family'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2016)

gosub said:


> Aprat from the deposit boxes that belonged to some of London's more heavy weight criminals, you'd be right



Brian Reader was with Kenny Noye when he killed a copper, how much more heavyweight can you get?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 9, 2016)

gosub said:


> Not me guv, How many ordinary joes actually use safety deposits vaults?
> 
> Hatton Garden raiders 'stole from UK's most notorious crime family'


So what bearing will it have on their time in chokey? Will there be bloody vengeance or something


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 9, 2016)

gosub said:


> Somebodies nicked your jpeg.  Tealeaves everywhere


 
In the old days you could leave your forum post unlocked but no, not these days, too many bleedin' liberty-taking ponces arahnd


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 9, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Brian Reader was with Kenny Noye when he killed a copper, how much more heavyweight can you get?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> In the old days you could leave your forum post unlocked but no, not these days, too many bleedin' liberty-taking ponces arahnd




Danny Dwyer's gonna hear a this fackin' liberty.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 9, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Brian Reader was with Kenny Noye when a copper, coincidentally and in no way by premeditated means, happened to die after leaping out in the dark and repeatedly body-charging a knife gripped by a blameless and fearful Mr Reader


 
CFY


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 9, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Danny Dwyer


 
Or, as he likes to style himself, 'The Prof'


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Brian Reader was with Kenny Noye when he killed a copper, how much more heavyweight can you get?


we know he was a blade merchant in his younger days and once a stabby person always a stabby person. If anyone tries to make a name for himself I'm sure he will summon his stabability one last time. Just like blind bald sampson in the temple


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 9, 2016)

"Boom Boom!"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm surely not alone in thinking that the subject of this thread is perhaps not wholly unconnected with moomoo's _DON'T ASK_ police-impounded, 'mould smell' car situation, am I?

#RIPGingerBasil


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 9, 2016)

Worth a read:

How a Ragtag Gang of Retirees Pulled Off the Biggest Jewel Heist in British History


----------



## hash tag (Sep 10, 2016)

I opened up this alert thinking that they had caught Basil or the film was about to be released!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 10, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Worth a read:
> 
> How a Ragtag Gang of Retirees Pulled Off the Biggest Jewel Heist in British History


Interesting article.

I didn't have you down as a Vanity Fair subscriber BA


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 10, 2016)

Amusing bit at the end of the article where the prosecutor says:



> “What they forgot, or didn’t know,” said the prosecutor, “was that one little camera in that walkway outside the back of [one jeweler] was still working and recording what they were doing.” Said Peter Spindler, “They were analog criminals operating in a digital world, and no match for digital detectives.”



...neatly ignoring the fact that "the mysterious Basil...is still at large, along with two-thirds of the haul, worth more than $15 million."


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 10, 2016)

Interesting article butchersapron


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 9, 2017)

So good they're basing the film on it 
Michael Caine and Ray Winstone lined up for Hatton Garden heist film


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2017)

Indeliblelink said:


> So good they're basing the film on it
> Michael Caine and Ray Winstone lined up for Hatton Garden heist film





> That story, the four guys in Hatton Garden, they are very, very tough ... I’ve heard my name and Ray Winstone’s name mentioned. I would do it in an instant.



To be fair, Michael, you would do a KwikSave own brand instant coffee advert in an instant


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 9, 2017)

Winstone already did safety deposit heist role in sexy beast didn't he. Not that that wasn't a good film but it's a bit of a life-imitating-art vortex now.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 9, 2017)

i watched ''sexy beast'' years ago but couldn't get into it because i couldn't take kingsley all that seriously. i might watch it again, imagining him as kenneth noye.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2017)

first thing I'd ever seen Ghandi in was sexy beast. Totally bought it, their really are wiry little psychos out there. School of begbie.



and caine is perfect for this film. He's old enough to play reader


----------



## dylanredefined (Feb 9, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> How much loot is still missing? 10 million or something?
> 
> Short stretch (relatively) in an open jail (after a while as Cat A) then on release retire to the Costa and see out their years living the good life


  Someone claimed another couple of million quid in gold was missing. Hadn't bothered to inform the bank or something?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> first thing I'd ever seen Ghandi in was sexy beast.



Gandhi.

*GANDHI GANDHI GANDHI*


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 9, 2017)

Caine also has a remake of Going In Style coming out this year. A film about a bunch of old blokes robbing a bank.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2017)

Indeliblelink said:


> Caine also has a remake of Going In Style coming out this year. A film about a bunch of old blokes robbing a bank.


Then there was _Flawless_, in which he played an old duffer who cleans out the vaults at a diamond company

Flawless (2007 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> To be fair, Michael, you would do a KwikSave own brand instant coffee advert in an instant


don't think his mum needs a house these days


----------



## discokermit (Feb 10, 2017)

me and my brother robbed a site canteen when we were there as security guards. we knocked the pins out of the hinges to the shutters on the serving hatch. we climbed in and for a laugh, as a nod to quadrophenia, we put our socks on our hands to avoid fingerprints.
we stole two of everything from the crisps and chocolates and put everything back as we found it. we then went back to our hut, got stoned and feasted while we watched the snooker.
on the caper scale, this is the opposite end to hatton gardens.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2017)

discokermit said:


> on the caper scale, this is the opposite end to hatton gardens.



But YOU GOT AWAY WITH IT, so, y'know, who's the real loser?


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 10, 2017)

discokermit said:


> me and my brother



Did everyone complain that their topic or kitkat smelt of feet the next day.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 10, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> But YOU GOT AWAY WITH IT, so, y'know, who's the real loser?


i didn't want to say it out loud but that's what i meant.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2018)

Seeing as king of thieves is out in a few days, the third film, which has renewed my interest, has anyone seen any of the films or read any of the books.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 13, 2018)

I might go and see King Of Thieves although the fact that they don't seem to have let any reviewers see it in advance of release suggests it's a bit of stinker.


----------

